# June 22, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: Tana & Mox/Jericho & Archer, Ospreay & Aussie Open/OC & Roppongi Vice, Black/Penta



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538016024590635009


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Last show before Forbidden Show ... kinda feels funny: They just announced certain matches last week, like Cassidy vs Ospreay and Rosa vs Toni; and we still don't know what Page, Cole, Jay White, Okada will do (will Okada even be there) . The PPV should have been a lot more fleshed out by the go-home show. They have work to do to promote the PPV on the 22nd


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

redban said:


> Last show before Forbidden Show ... kinda feels funny: They just announced certain matches last week, like Cassidy vs Ospreay and Rosa vs Toni; and we still don't know what Page, Cole, Jay White, Okada will do (will Okada even be there) . The PPV should have been a lot more fleshed out by the go-home show. They have work to do to promote the PPV on the 22nd


I think its because its the first time there is only 1 month between PPVs

with their roster size, the 3 months kinda works


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that none of the AAA guys are allowed at The Forbidden Door PPV. This means that Malakai Black is 100% beating Penta


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yep, the PPV match is almost 100% to be Miro vs. PAC vs. Malakai vs. Ishii. There you have the PAC vs. Malakai issues going back months and the collision of the two bulls, Miro and Ishii.

Show looks really fun. especially that main event which is four very experienced wrestlers. Reminds me of when they booked that really great Omega/KENTA vs. Mox/Archer TV match. Like in that one, Archer is probably the designated loser here. He and Mox seem to come back to each other every so often, and they should play up the fact that Archer won their last singles match.

Meltzer also reported that a number of NJPW stars should be here. This is their last chance to set up Forbidden Door matches. Right now the card is at six matches, so at least three more will be added you'd expect: an IWGP Title match, possibly Danielson vs. ZSJ, and HOPEFULLY matches with Okada and Naito. Okada appearing at the end would be an ideal finale to the go-home show.

I saw Lio Rush's latest interview where he said he could see himself working with AEW again. If not for his latest hissy fit, he could've been on this show as he'd be perfect challenging the winner of Hiromu vs. Taiji for the IWGP Jr. Title.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, I hope that we potentially see at least 3 of these men from Los Ingobernables de Japon (especially Tetsuya Naito) on this upcoming Dynamite episode:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538182248624791552


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking beyond this episode and PPV to the June 29 episode, they need to make a real shift (and focus entirely on AEW).
-Mox opens the show with the interim championship on his waist, and he calls out Wardlow for ducking him. He says Wardlow is afraid of him and afraid he will waste his one chance at the world title, so he ran back to the bottom of the card to bully losers and stuff his hat with feathers.
-Christian comes to the ring and says there is going to be a change in the plot. He promos on Wardlow, Punk's injury and Mox being anointed by Khan with paper tiger opponents.
-Andrade comes to the ring and says that royales are a gamble. He says that Mox should have been in the royale with him and all of the others. He says Mox got a free pass. He wants a one on one shot at the contendership.
-Wardlow comes to the ring at last. He says that Christian is right that Mox faced the winner of a royale without Page, Christian, Jericho, Samoa Joe, Danielson, Pac, Miro, Johnny Elite and especially, not with Wardlow.
-The main event is set with a tag match between Wardlow/Christian vs Mox/Andrade. Christian hits Wardlow with the unprettier and forces him to eat the pin from Mox.
-The program continues with Wardlow getting screwed by Christian repeatedly, making the audience feel Wardlow isn't being protected (the only thing that can harm him in the eyes of fans is the perception of bad booking, so we threaten him with that weapon).
-Perhaps, when we get to Mox vs Wardlow, it is Christian who throws the match to Wardlow. What this does is creates a continuing conflict/rivalry. Maybe Wardlow challenges Christian and loses, and then we have a 3-way with Christian vs Mox vs Wardlow.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Okada has to show up right?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Okada has to show up right?


He is wrestling next Tuesday on a NJPW show (so Tuesday morning in the US essentially). I wouldn't be surprised if he got on a plane to the US right after that show. I also wouldn't be surprised if they just announced his match next week and we didn't see him until the Forbidden Door show.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Big dynamite for me this, I’m close to buying the PPV, I just need a couple more matches I want to see.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I'm strongly convinced that Kazuchika Okada and Tetsuya Naito will make it in time for Dynamite this Wednesday.

I also expect to see possible appearances from Zack Sabre Jr. plus a few other members of Los Ingobernables de Japon (like Shingo Takagi, Hiromu Takahashi, and possibly SANADA) too.

Anyway, there's another NJPW event tomorrow morning; which has 2 qualifying match-ups for the All-Atlantic title on the NJPW bracket side.

I'll try to give updates on the mini-tournament, and if there's any more teases of new match-ups for Forbidden Door once I'm done with that show tomorrow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539008741617573890
Im hoping this is good news.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said that if Danielson didn't appear on Dynamite, then he'd probably not wrestle at Forbidden Door. So this is a positive sign... I hope. It'd suck to lose him for both of them.

Zack is waiting...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Zack Sabre Jr. interrupting Bryan Danielson on Dynamite in a couple of days confirmed?


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes Bryan! Now Naito and Okada please.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, if Bryan is gonna be gone for any significant time, that would really suck. Really testing the roster depth with all these injuries. Hopefully, he is just coming out to challenge ZSJ and possibly Eddie Kingston so they can fight out their differences before Blood and Guts.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I doubt that Bryan Danielson will be gone now.

They would've just announced that he was going to be out for a while at some point last week, and kept him off TV afterwards instead of waiting 4 days before the big inter-promotional ppv to finally confirm an injury.

I'm sure that Bryan has already recovered anyway.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of the AAA guys are allowed at The Forbidden Door PPV. This means that Malakai Black is 100% beating Penta


This. Malakai Black will definitely be defeating Penta El Presente Nombre. Hoping Bryan can be on this show. I would think Punk will still make an appearance (probably joining the commentary team for the main event)...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sin City Saint said:


> This. Malakai Black will definitely be defeating Penta El Presente Nombre. Hoping Bryan can be on this show. I would think Punk will still make an appearance (probably joining the commentary team for the main event)...


I was hoping that Punk would still be on Dynamite doing comms. He was hilarious as a commentator when he was injured in WWE.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I was hoping that Punk would still be on Dynamite doing comms. He was hilarious as a commentator when he was injured in WWE.







Vintage Maxine!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said there will be 'new faces' at Dynamite tomorrow. He isn't sure who, but it seems like Zack Sabre Jr. could be one of them.

They have to push the PPV hard and get whoever they can over there, as it's had a very fragmented build due to the two rosters being in opposite countries, not to mention injuries (Punk, Danielson) and politics (Andrade, Lucha Brothers) interfering with plans.

Okada appearing and getting a match could lead to some late buys. Right now, I wouldn't be surprised if this has AEW's lowest buyrate since 2019 and not because of the concept but the build/injuries/potential lack of Okada and Naito.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said there will be 'new faces' at Dynamite tomorrow. He isn't sure who, but it seems like Zack Sabre Jr. could be one of them.
> 
> They have to push the PPV hard and get whoever they can over there, as it's had a very fragmented build due to the two rosters being in opposite countries, not to mention injuries (Punk, Danielson) and politics (Andrade, Lucha Brothers) interfering with plans.
> 
> Okada appearing and getting a match could lead to some late buys. Right now, I wouldn't be surprised* if this has AEW's lowest buyrate since 2019* and not because of the concept but the build/injuries/potential lack of Okada and Naito.


The PPV is sold out.....


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Christian is scheduled to speak on Wednesday.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> The PPV is sold out.....


I know that, I am referring to PPV buys. The show is already a guaranteed financial success from a gate perspective, but the number of PPV buys will show how much interest there is beyond the arena itself. And I don't think the show has half as much hype as it could potentially have - some of it being down to rotten luck like the injuries.

If they want to future-proof the concept for Forbidden Door II, III, IV and so on, they need to try and make a good first impression. Right now, it slightly has that ROH/NJPW at MSG vibe where they sold it out in no time and everyone thought the Elite would be on it, with Kenny vs. Okada likely headlining. That didn't happen and in the end it was Okada vs. Jay White (who was not of the stature he is now).

Until ZSJ vs. Danielson is confirmed, I can't say I'm as hyped for any match at Forbidden Door as I was for Naito vs. Ibushi and Taiji vs. Bandido vs. Dragon Lee at the G1 Supercard.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Toni Storm vs. Marina Shafir added to the show, obviously as a heater before Toni faces Thunder Rosa. I don't think Shafir should be on TV, but if Statlander was able to get something out of her, Toni may have a shot. I don't get why an awkward MMA crossover like Shafir is doing TV jobs when you have Diamante, Skye Blue and Emi Sakura doing some fine work on Dark/Elevation and never getting on TV.

BTW, I've been saying it for a long time, but they need to hire a social media professional to replace Jeff Jones. As a former social media guy, this tweet is absolutely horrible in layout and wording.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539355340403355648


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking hell get rid of this talentless bitch you have legit people sitting in the back in catering and you use this clown.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 marina Shafir again? It’s one thing to put on bad womens wrestling when the girls were at least attractive like Penelope/Bunny/AnnaJay/Julia Hart…..but giving more TV time to Marina Shafir?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Toni Storm vs. Marina Shafir added to the show, obviously as a heater before Toni faces Thunder Rosa. I don't think Shafir should be on TV, but if Statlander was able to get something out of her, Toni may have a shot. I don't get why an awkward MMA crossover like Shafir is doing TV jobs when you have Diamante, Skye Blue and Emi Sakura doing some fine work on Dark/Elevation and never getting on TV.
> 
> BTW, I've been saying it for a long time, but they need to hire a social media professional to replace Jeff Jones. As a former social media guy, this tweet is absolutely horrible in layout and wording.
> 
> ...


Seriously? I would 10x rather see Nyla Rose or a local enhancement talent than Marina Shafir.

In fact, Nyla Rose would sort of make sense if they want to do a little storytelling because Thunder Rosa defended her title against Nyla that one time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Toni Storm vs. *Marina Shafir *added to the show, obviously as a heater before Toni faces Thunder Rosa. I don't think Shafir should be on TV, but if Statlander was able to get something out of her, Toni may have a shot. I don't get why an awkward MMA crossover like Shafir is doing TV jobs when you have Diamante, Skye Blue and Emi Sakura doing some fine work on Dark/Elevation and never getting on TV.
> 
> BTW, I've been saying it for a long time, but they need to hire a social media professional to replace Jeff Jones. As a former social media guy, this tweet is absolutely horrible in layout and wording.
> 
> ...


Absolute garbage that Shafir is. A total flop and boring waste of space on national TV. Sadly, she needs to be released. Here again is where Khan is showing his rookie booking choices. You keep that lady off Dynamite, that is for the better talent. You dont want to kill viewership or bore your audience again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Some folks have been hyping up the possibility of Kazuchika Okada and Zack Sabre Jr. showing up on Dynamite tomorrow (which I think they will at some point); but I really hope that we get to see this entertaining man too, or at least this Sunday night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966799191300337664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999710552992690176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887324219796852736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897461535165095936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391931282070904838
Today is apparently Tetsuya Naito's birthday too! He's 40 years old now.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fingers crossed for Naito appearing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Assuming Jay's match is one of those four, we're looking at a 10-match card and possibly something for the buy-in?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539640247989968902


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539647460569747459


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

this show is going to suck.

i can watch njpw on axs if i wanted to see this shit.

this show is TRASH without mjf. ppv buyrate will be low. tonight's show and rampage will get historically low ratings.

nobody gives a fuck about your jerk off smark flippy flop and strong style fantasies. we want to FEEL


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I expect Dynamite to be NJPW heavy tonight. Naito would be interesting to me, ill admit.

As for Shafir...I don't get Tony's thinking either. Id like to see some of the women that are hardly ever on TV and can actually wrestle get an opportunity vs. Toni Storm. Don't get me ranting with how Diamante has been used. Hasn't been on Dynamite since December 2020.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonigt's show looks good. Looking forward to Black vs Penta the most.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Tonigt's show looks good. Looking forward to Black vs Penta the most.


I wouldn‘t get your hopes to high as Penta was reportedly shaken up at Triplemania as seen below a few nights ago if so this may not be Penta at 100%


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Assuming Jay's match is one of those four, we're looking at a 10-match card and possibly something for the buy-in?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539640247989968902


Jay White match
Danielson match
Something with the Bucks.
???

Also Desperado I doubt was flown across the world for but a run in on Dynamite, perhaps he ends up in a match somewhere?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tonight’s show can kiss my ass. I’m gonna watch the NHL playoffs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Tonight’s show can kiss my ass. I’m skipping it.


We're indifferent to your viewing habits.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nobody else cares.


Love you too DammitChrist.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

White opening the show is poggers.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> We're indifferent to your viewing habits.


Says the resident soyface/neckbeard taste in wrestling apologist


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Switchblade opening the show should mean we learn the IWGP Heavyweight Title match in Q1.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sin City Saint said:


> Vintage Maxine!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t break our hearts tonight Bryan!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TonySirico said:


> Says the resident soyface/neckbeard taste in wrestling apologist


None of this describes me at all though 

Anyway, the show tonight is going to be entertaining (as usual).


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Finally the real pro wrestling show is here! Can't wait too see what today's show has in store for us heading to the Forbidden Door.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson is definitely out of Forbidden Door and Blood & Guts according to Alvarez on WOL.

The show essentially doesn't have its four biggest names - Punk, Danielson, Okada and Omega - as of now. Hopefully Okada is added tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd be hyped as hell if this man makes a surprise appearance tonight with his banger of a theme:






Hiromu Takahashi is their best junior heavyweight from NJPW too.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Danielson is definitely out of Forbidden Door and Blood & Guts according to Alvarez on WOL.
> 
> The show essentially doesn't have its four biggest names - Punk, Danielson, Okada and Omega - as of now. Hopefully Okada is added tonight.


Massive gut punch. Hopefully this report is false.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Danielson is definitely out of Forbidden Door and Blood & Guts according to Alvarez on WOL.
> 
> The show essentially doesn't have its four biggest names - Punk, Danielson, Okada and Omega - as of now. Hopefully Okada is added tonight.


Damn that's a blower. Try again next year. Should still be a good show but excitement levels definitely dropped.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Danielson is definitely out of Forbidden Door and Blood & Guts according to Alvarez on WOL.
> 
> The show essentially doesn't have its four biggest names - Punk, Danielson, Okada and Omega - as of now. Hopefully Okada is added tonight.


Then what's the promo about?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then what's the promo about?


Yea, wouldn't they just keep the guy off TV then, and announce that he'd be out over a week ago?

I wouldn't have waited this close to the ppv to finally break the negative news.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who knows. Could be an angle to set up another match. Like ZSJ jumps him from behind to set up Zack vs. someone else like Darby, Jungle Boy or whatever. Or pull Yuta from the six-man and run Yuta vs. ZSJ, I guess. Yuta can go on the mat, but like the idea of KoR vs. ZSJ, it wouldn't lead to many extra PPV buys.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Tonight’s show can kiss my ass. I’m gonna watch the NHL playoffs.


How much do you want to bet you'll be posting in here during the show?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Current AEW injury list:

Omega
Punk
Danielson
Cole
Samoa Joe (could probably work with it but is away doing a movie)
Jeff Hardy
Matt Hardy (banged up after TripleMania)
Buddy Matthews (working with a bad shoulder)
The Bunny
Leyla Hirsch
Penelope Ford
Darius Martin
Lee Johnson

Plus Andrade, Fenix and Penta can't work Forbidden Door for political reasons. TK may wish Miro, PAC AND Malakai weren't all going to be in the same match as they could've buffed up the card in separate matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Jericho is scheduled for a multiman but can easily be put in a singles match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Danielson is definitely out of Forbidden Door and Blood & Guts according to Alvarez on WOL.
> 
> The show essentially doesn't have its four biggest names - Punk, Danielson, Okada and Omega - as of now. Hopefully Okada is added tonight.


Never fear, the intimidating Bay Bay is waiting


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

TonySirico said:


> this show is going to suck.
> 
> i can watch njpw on axs if i wanted to see this shit.
> 
> ...


Agree, can't wait for this NJPW crap to end. The only good thing I enjoyed from the NJPW collab is Ospreay


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539647460569747459


ON TV BITCHES - here’s your video packages!

watch it and stop fuuuuuckimg complaining

whahahaahahahaaaaa


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Danielson is definitely out of Forbidden Door and Blood & Guts according to Alvarez on WOL.
> 
> The show essentially doesn't have its four biggest names - Punk, Danielson, Okada and Omega - as of now. Hopefully Okada is added tonight.


Such a shame, but at least it might be an annual thing so there’s always next year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bryan being out would be a shame

zsj v bryan is a dream match

but, the can have it during the year or next year

doesn’t change the nature of the PPV for me

now… if Okada is out, that will feel wrong


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Based on the AEW talent they have today. I would try to stack hour one with:

Bryan, Moxley, Christian, Samoa Joe, Miro and Britt Baker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lots of twitter rumours and sightings of ZSJ in the area

one dude said he stood behind him at a Starbucks xD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bryan being out would be a shame
> 
> zsj v bryan is a dream match
> 
> ...


Kazuchika Okada was wrestling on the final NJPW Road tour event just yesterday morning; so he'll definitely make it for sure since there's no plans for him atm.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Might as well cancel the PPV at this point. No Punk. No Danielson. No Okada. No Omega. What a sad fucking card.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Might as well cancel the PPV at this point. No Punk. No Danielson. No Okada. No Omega. What a sad fucking card.


Yes, let's cancel the whole ppv even though it's already sold out.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, let's cancel the whole ppv even though it's already sold out.


Trolls will be trolls whats new today wouldnt pay attention to such posters mate


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Kazuchika Okada was wrestling on the final NJPW Road tour event just yesterday morning; so he'll definitely make it for sure since there's no plans for him atm.


was that in Japan? Or USA?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Might as well cancel the PPV at this point. No Punk. No Danielson. No Okada. No Omega. What a sad fucking card.


punch yourself in the nuts and cancel your future childen bro


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3 1/2 hours out and the girls have already started their weekly bitchfest.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, let's cancel the whole ppv even though it's already sold out.


I feel bad for the people attending.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> was that in Japan? Or USA?


It was in Japan; but that was Tuesday night from their time zone whereas it was early Tuesday morning over here in the United States.

This gives guys like Kazuchika Okada and Tetsuya Naito 1.5 days to arrive here in the United States; which is plenty of time for a flight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This really does feel like the most last minute AEW PPV yet. I really hope if we do this again, we've got everything agreed to and signed much sooner


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> 3 1/2 hours out and the girls have already started their weekly bitchfest.


It’s the same pussies every single week.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Let's pray that House of Torture are not booked for this event. Sho is cool but screw that group.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ON TV BITCHES - here’s your video packages!
> 
> watch it and stop fuuuuuckimg complaining
> 
> whahahaahahahaaaaa



At 11 pm following a show that just did a record low rating, lit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> Let's pray that House of Torture are not booked for this event. Sho is cool but screw that group.


Oh yea, that group is the ONLY big part of NJPW that I don't want to see in AEW 😂


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm really confused as to why tk is waiting until the last minute to book matches. That means most of these ppv matches will go on cold with zero heat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> At 11 pm following a show that just did a record low rating, lit


they rebroadcast it the next say normally

you can dvr it

it’ll be put on youtube the next day

they replay segments on the buy-in

don’t watch it, and its on you


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

septurum said:


> I'm really confused as to why tk is waiting until the last minute to book matches. *That means most of these ppv matches will go on cold with zero heat.*


Take out the word ppv and you’ve perfectly described pretty much every week of dynamite. It’s what Tony does best


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How good would it be if Adam Cole wasnt on the PPV card but sadly alas its written on to his contract he has to work every show hes probably Jay White's opponent


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

what a terrible card....cant wait until this njpw crap is over....hopefully the ratings tank again today so TK never does this shit ever again. At least half of aew fans couldnt care less about these "dream matches" Im skipping this weeks episode.... there is literally nothing on this show that is appealing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> what a terrible card....cant wait until this njpw crap is over....hopefully the ratings tank again today so TK never does this shit ever again. At least half of aew fans couldnt care less about these "dream matches" Im skipping this weeks episode.... there is literally nothing on this show that is appealing.


I'll laugh hard if this episode does a big ratings boost, and they end up getting an impressive ppv buyrate then (due to the big interest in NJPW talents by numerous wrestling fans).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silas Young gets an AEW booking. Always been very solid hand for ROH.

Silas beat Hangman in a ROH TV Title match back at War of the Worlds 2018, a show which also had Cody vs. Liger and Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez (Damian Priest) for the IWGP U.S. Title.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539731835974033426


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I'll laugh hard if this episode does a big ratings boost, and they end up getting an impressive ppv buyrate then (due to the big interest in NJPW talents by numerous wrestling fans).


I would not be surprised if ratings are in the 500k range tonight. If you arent a njpw fan there is basically no reason to watch. TK has taken pandering to the hardcore audience to levels that no other major promotion has ever done. Imagine in the heart of the attitude era they put the austin vs mcmahon feud on hold for a month so they can promote takamichinoku vs al snow or a dream match between some japanese wrester no one has heard of and hhh. Vince would never do that in a million years.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Memories


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they rebroadcast it the next say normally
> 
> you can dvr it
> 
> ...



728k says that philosophy really works


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 728k says that philosophy really works


hold that energy for this weeks ratings


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Any word on Christian cutting a promo after the ending to last week's dynamite? Or will it be punted like the other good storylines?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs. Silas Young in the 2013 ROH Prospect Tournament. Hanger was only 21 here.








Hotdiggity11 said:


> Any word on Christian cutting a promo after the ending to last week's dynamite? Or will it be punted like the other good storylines?


A Christian segment was announced yesterday or the day before.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hold that energy for this weeks ratings



Hey look at my sig I'm an NJPW fan. I'm not wishing it doesn't work. I hope White's opening promo gets a huge number. Duh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs. Silas Young in the 2013 ROH Prospect Tournament. Hanger was only 21 here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From that thumbnail, Hangman looks like a Southern trucker lol.


Good to see Christian will be on. He's good on the mic when he's given the time, especially as a heel.

Considering intentionally cutting away from the show when Shafir comes on in protest. She's bottom of the barrel in AEW at the moment and yet gets more screen time than people like Keith Lee and Malachi Black lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs. Silas Young in the 2013 ROH Prospect Tournament. Hanger was only 21 here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck cares about a random ROH feud from 2013. Booker of the year has completely lost his mind.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Who the fuck cares about a random ROH feud from 2013. Booker of the year has completely lost his mind.


Don't fucking watch troll!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Who the fuck cares about a random ROH feud from 2013. Booker of the year has completely lost his mind.


Obviously you.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Don't fucking watch troll!!!


I’m not planning to. And I’m not a troll. Just calling it like I see it and guess what…many agree with me. Look at the ratings.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

“Don’t watch” 

bro, nobody is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW's last show in Milwaukee was not a good one. Hopefully today's will be better - the matches are definitely stronger on paper, and I'm sure Mox/Tana vs. Jericho/Archer will be slightly better than Malakai vs. Brock Anderson.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> I’m not planning to. And I’m not a troll. Just calling it like I see it and guess what…many agree with me. Look at the ratings.


So we're not going to see even 1 post of yours during the show ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Current AEW injury list:
> 
> Omega
> Punk
> ...


Supposedly Red Velvet hurt too. Injury bug running wild.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539757655849177088


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Current AEW injury list:
> 
> Omega
> Punk
> ...


I think I want a refund. Not looking forward to the PPV right now, to be quite honest.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

God bless you to all the actual AEW fans who stay in here for the live shows, and have to deal with these bozos.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Praying to the wrestling gods.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm like at least 85% confident that Kazuchika Okada will finally appear tonight.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm like at least 85% confident that Kazuchika Okada will finally appear tonight.


Yea, but how confident were you that I would appear tonight? that's more important.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

ok im here


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Well I'm out. Let's see what stupid threads we get after the show. To my AEW peeps, enjoy the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant wait for the whole Japan b.s. to end so that way we can focus on the AEW brand soley.

For now, here's hoping Tony gets out a huge bag of his candy, cuts it up and does a great show!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

You just blew my mind


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Current AEW injury list:
> 
> Omega
> Punk
> ...



A few more injuries or traffic incidents and Khan may have to start booking Negative One in matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> God bless you to all the actual AEW fans who stay in here for the live shows, and have to deal with these bozos.


Usually, the threads have been pretty good lately. Although, we're not off to a great start LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m going to believe it’s Jay White vs Kenny Omega and Hangman Page vs Okada at FD

i just don’t understand why Page would call out Okada if he wasn’t going to be there, and I think Tony booked FD with the expectation Kenny would be healthy by then. He’s been out forever


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here comes Danielson.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought White was opening the show, wtf gay


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I cant wait for the whole Japan b.s. to end so that way we can focus on the AEW brand soley.
> 
> For now, here's hoping Tony gets out a huge bag of his candy, cuts it up and does a great show!
> 
> View attachment 125876


Who said that the NJPW talents are going anywhere?

The next NJPW event takes place on July 3rd, but some of their talents don't HAVE to show up for the NJPW Road events.

The G1 tournament begins on July 16th, which is when all of their top stars HAVE to return there in Japan.

You haven't seen the last of these NJPW talents in AEW at all


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Is this Quake at the lake?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Bryan Danielson has a concussion, it's probably not a good idea to be under all these flashing lights.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539757655849177088


How could anyone misunderstand such a coherent speaker like Tony Khan?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Was that a theme song miscue or did they add lyrics to Danielson's theme? :O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Praying to the wrestling gods.
> 
> View attachment 125874


Wrestling gods are sleeping on the job with all of these injuries.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Was that a theme song miscue or did they add lyrics to Danielson's theme? :O


He's had lyrics in it for a while.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bryan the hype man for FD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adapting said:


> He's had lyrics in it for a while.



I've heard it numerous times without it. Didn't even hear the original theme halfway through it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan is a face now?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Danielson vs. ZSJ would have been great.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

So they get Bryan to come out and tell everyone to buy the PPV

lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Womp womp woooommmmmpppp.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danielson starting off, good!

Bring out Omega today already.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Danielson should have said “I’m not medically cleared, but fuck the doctors. I’m in at FD”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony is like, back to the corner, again..again..& again.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

So crazy that once upon a time people would say Bryan Danielson didn’t have charisma and promo skills.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a japanese guy please no Daniel....


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Who is all elite ???

MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHO? NEW DAY?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kenny??


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 “bad guy tunnel” and BD gets booed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bait & Switch? LOL


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Such a tease.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cesaro as a PPV pop is eh


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> WHO? NEW DAY?



Xavier Woods walking through that forbidden door!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cesaro? Chris Hero is too fat/old.

ZACK!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol lame af


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That’s how you sell a PPV? Mystery wrestler vs Sabre


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good. Bring back the original heelish Bryan lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony is like, back to the corner, again..again..& again.


No Bryan now either, AEW just keeps taking hits


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who is Zack Sabre Jr??????????


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I have no idea who Sabre is, sounds like a power ranger name


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Who is Zack Sabre Jr??????????


Some CAW


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

ZSJ vs Castagnoli?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It has to be Cesaro lol. 

who cares?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> Who is Zack Sabre Jr??????????



Hell, I don't even know Zack Sabre Sr.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like only Kenny Omega can equally replace Bryan Danielson


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cesaroooooo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tbh, Tony did something smart here instead of blowing the surprise. The card has been weakened with injuries but this adds some hype.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Danielson starting off, good!
> 
> Bring out Omega today already.


I doubt it. They’d have to carry me and @Whoanma ; off on a stretcher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Who is Zack Sabre Jr??????????


Don't worry too much after the ppv, he will be gone. No need to invest.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Some CAW


You are f'n clueless


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

redban said:


> Who is Zack Sabre Jr??????????


You need to watch NJPW and the indies.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Tbh, Tony did something smart here instead of blowing the surprise. The card has been weakened with injuries but this adds some hype.


Nobody is buying the PPV because Cesaro is turning up cmon now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cesaro would be the way to go, at least he's the only one I think could realistically happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If they bring out: Christian, Baker, Miro, Wardlow this hour i'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you have to pay AEW Plus now to watch Dynamite? Thought paying for Fite TV was enough?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oracle said:


> It has to be Cesaro lol.
> 
> who cares?


Marko Stunt bro.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I really have to go to the gym today, im debating watching this or just going to the gym and catching it tomorrow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cesaro would be the way to go, at least he's the only one I think could realistically happen.


Cesaro would be interesting if he joined AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TMTT said:


> You need to watch NJPW and the indies.


Why?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why?


Then you know.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Tbh, Tony did something smart here instead of blowing the surprise. The card has been weakened with injuries but this adds some hype.


Lol no it doesn't. It's either Cesaro or somebody even less important than Cesaro. Nobody's tuning into a PPV for Cesaro.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great opening promo by Bryan, and to follow up a great promo by Moxley. Strong start to the show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Nobody is buying the PPV because Cesaro is turning up cmon now.


But Cesaro is just one possibility. The most likely on paper but there's enough room for doubt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC...Okay i will take him over all of the New Japan talent.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I definitely want a refund.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TMTT said:


> Then you know.



So someone has to watch a product not even based in their country to follow a wrestling show and that's not a problem to you?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Cesaro would be interesting if he joined AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And the crowd goes mild as fuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait Page is actually going against Silas Young? Lmao wtf??


----------



## Joepeps (7 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> Lol no it doesn't. It's either Cesaro or somebody even less important than Cesaro. Nobody's tuning into a PPV for Cesaro.


Kurt Angle?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Joepeps said:


> Kurt Angle?



Angle can barely move nowadays.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The only other person who is technical like Bryan is Johnny Gargano.

I'd be down with that tbh. Guy wrestles a very similar style to Bryan, and despite people calling him a vanilla midget, he can talk and work a character.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Joepeps said:


> Kurt Angle?


He's done dude


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC taking his upcoming match vs the amazing Ospreay serious


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Or it will be ZSJ vs Gresham the rematch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Joepeps said:


> Kurt Angle?


No shot, he just recently had a double hip replacement.


----------



## Joepeps (7 mo ago)

septurum said:


> He's done dude


I thought he was recently interviewed and said he could do 1 more match and he wanted one... the match with Corbin wasn't how he wanted it to end


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No one knows what's going on JR. No one knows.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The only other person who is technical like Bryan besides maybe Claudio, is *Johnny Gargano.*
> 
> I'd be down with that tbh. Guy wrestles a very similar style to Bryan, and despite people calling him a vanilla midget, he can talk and work a character.


Oh please fucking god no.

Cesaro is boring enough, but Gargano takes that shit to a new stratosphere.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one knows what's going on JR. No one knows.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cesaro fits the Blackpool Combat Club faction but he's really more of a brawler and someone who is absurdly strong than a candidate for greatest technical wrestler. And he's more know for uppercutting people's heads in, than kicking them in. So, he may not fit Bryan's description?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha Johnny Gargano


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I read on Twitter that ZSJ came out to crickets with no introduction. 







*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another awful no rules, nothing matters goof match.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So someone has to watch a product not even based in their country to follow a wrestling show and that's not a problem to you?


It is forbidden door. Short term booking. You will know him after you watch that show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Cesaro fits the Blackpool Combat Club faction but he's really more of a brawler and someone who is absurdly strong than a candidate for greatest technical wrestler. So, he may not fit Bryan's description?


It's either Cesaro Gargano or Kenny that's it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TMTT said:


> It is forbidden door. Short term booking. You will know him after you watch that show.



Then he leaves til next year. I care why?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I read on Twitter that ZSJ came out to crickets with no introduction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did Ospreay's group. The forbidden door has been an utter, epic failure.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Outlaw91 said:


> You are f'n clueless


Sorry I don't watch boring japan wrestling


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> So did Ospreay's group. The forbidden door has been an utter, epic failure.


Dem ratings speak for themselves 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> It's either Cesaro Gargano or Kenny that's it


Probably.. Unless they throw in the wild card...this guy...


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> Cesaro fits the Blackpool Combat Club faction but he's really more of a brawler and someone who is absurdly strong than a candidate for greatest technical wrestler. And he's more know for uppercutting people's heads in, than kicking them in. So, he may not fit Bryan's description?


Cesaro fits in NJPW. Another bland, boring CAW


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

OC is the most over guy in this match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The only other person who is technical like Bryan besides maybe Claudio, is Johnny Gargano.
> 
> I'd be down with that tbh. Guy wrestles a very similar style to Bryan, and despite people calling him a vanilla midget, he can talk and work a character.


Gresham, Gargano and Thatcher are wildcard possibilities, but Claudio will be the bookies favourite.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sorry I don't watch boring japan wrestling


Yet you force yourself watching the similar version from USA every week just to play the troll on a wrestling forum.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Aussie Open is like looking at 2 Chuck Taylors in there


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Its not Kenny I heard he still needs another Surgery


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Dem ratings speak for themselves 😂


I'm going to really be curious how they do tomorrow ratings wise but lets see how the rest of this show goes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kris Statlander should be on tv when the Best Friends are on!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going to really be curious how they do tomorrow ratings wise but lets see how the rest of this show goes.


I predict 400,000


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

oh yay movez.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Will Osprey looks like EC3 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I predict 400,000


God you're so boring.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539765852081426433


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I predict 400,000


You are so dumb lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> OC is the most over guy in this match


I'm telling you. OC is more over than the entire New Japan Pro Wrestling. Seriously.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

These guys outside of OC and Ospreay are not over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jackson Ryker? Where?! Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Aussie Open is Closed on Sundays.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then he leaves til next year. I care why?


Point is to get people to watch both products, showcase talents, I usually watch because of the wrestlers not the companies.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JR just said Miz 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awful choreography.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Is this an episode of Dark ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ospreay has to be the best seller in pro wrestling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Awful choreography.


But the marks suggest that these a great in ring workers 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I predict 400,000


Those are more like Rampage numbers. As for today's ratings, i say wait at least til top of the next hour to make a prediction lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ospreay has to be the best seller in pro wrestling


Only interesting one in this mess of a match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Adapting said:


>


*How I've felt about this show for the last month.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I missed OC


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

OC winning with a superman punch 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No reaction for these Japanese tag team champions.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im sorry, but I just can't stand Orange Cassidy...Makes wrestling look like a joke smh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Orange Cassidy beat Will Osprey! 😂


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

You can already see OC and Ospreay will be a well planned out ballet recital.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC over as fuck.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

At least Ospreay is going to win at the PPV


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This show is making me wanna go touch grass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Orange Cassidy beat Will Osprey! 😂


He should. 

FTR over as fuck.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ospreay is crazy good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

NJPW doesn't really give a fuck about the tag belts so FTR will probably take them all.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> No reaction for these Japanese tag team champions.


I have no idea who half of these people are


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> At least Ospreay is going to win at the PPV


I dont know man. I would say it's more like he may or may not lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh yay, now ROH garbage


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh look, it's Indian Omos.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol these Satnam Singh segments are so wwe


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont know man. I would say it's more like he may or may not lol


OC isn't going to win twice lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor FTR involved in this clown show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> No reaction for these Japanese tag team champions.


TBH tho I they're the best ones I've seen from them. Ospray is legit!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hear Flair now in Letha'ls voice lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Aussie Open" sounds kind of sexual, it sounds like some sort of Jessica McKay Only Fans thing 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dunno why Lethal needs Sonjay, he can speak for himself and the giant.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I hardly recognize AEW with all of these Japan and ROH geeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going to really be curious how they do tomorrow ratings wise but lets see how the rest of this show goes.


923k .32 demo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That POP for FTR was epic.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope FTR will participate and maybe win the World Tag League this year.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can JR rip that stupid mask off ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dumbo is backstage talking like The Great Khali 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh yay, now ROH garbage


What is actually wrong with you? Absolute weirdo, honestly. Just another person who sits here for two hours every week rambling on about how much they hate everything and relentlessly trolling.

Truly a bizarre way to behave and to choose to spend your time.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Dunno why Lethal needs Sonjay, he can speak for himself and the giant.


2 Indian guys are better than 1 if you are promoting in India I guess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> 923k .32 demo


Too soon for me to predict. I'm waiting until the next 40 minutes to make it lol I want to see who they show. If they keep doing New Japan all night it will be low.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> What is actually wrong with you? Absolute weirdo, honestly. Just another person who sits here for two hours every week rambling on about how much they hate everything and relentlessly trolling.
> 
> Truly a bizarre way to behave and to choose to spend your time.


I like AEW, not garbage ROH or NJPW


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Can JR rip that stupid mask off ?


Jr don't got the power to do that anymore, too old.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> What is actually wrong with you? Absolute weirdo, honestly. Just another person who sits here for two hours every week rambling on about how much they hate everything.
> 
> Truly a bizarre way to behave and to choose to spend your time.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This show is making me wanna go touch grass





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Dunno why Lethal needs Sonjay, he can speak for himself and the giant.


I like the trio but they need to be out there more.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Dude the trolls in here need to get laid. Fucking losers.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good, get Christian Cage out of the way so I can go shoot some hoops.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Christian.. Cage 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Too soon for me to predict. I'm waiting until the next 40 minutes to make it lol I want to see who they show. If they keep doing New Japan all night it will be low.


I mean this is their go home show to the PPV, what you want them to do?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


>


Yeah, no... there's plenty of things about AEW that irritate me and things I'll criticise. I still cannot fucking stand OC, for a start.

But posting 30+ times every Dynamite about how much you hate everything is nothing but trolling and attention seeking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What happened to Switchblade opening? Sounds like a late rewrite, probably linked to a Hangman match being added.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Kinging somebody when they are down" 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going to really be curious how they do tomorrow ratings wise but lets see how the rest of this show goes.


I predict 700K or so, since I think some are tuning out until all the NJPW guys are off the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian to come out and ...........................swerve...


Discuss the condition of his Brother Edge. LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Finally an actual star


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> I predict 700K or so, since I think some are tuning out until all the NJPW guys are off the show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to hold off to predict. 700k is low, i would say 750k lowest.

Christian is a heel, finally! GOOD SHIT PAL


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

CC hopefully getting that inner edge out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony continuing to wear ear rings distracts me.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Heel Christian is best for business


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Finally an actual star


He's talking trash to the fans. Good shit!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tony continuing to wear ear rings distracts me.


He's trying to be young again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> What happened to Switchblade opening? Sounds like a late rewrite, probably linked to a Hangman match being added.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, no... there's plenty of things about AEW that irritate me and things I'll criticise. I still cannot fucking stand OC, for a start.
> 
> But posting 30+ times every Dynamite about how much you hate everything is nothing but trolling and attention seeking.


Welcome to the WWE live threads, you'll be okay


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian is reminding me of TNA days rn


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol stfu chant


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He's trying to be young again.



If he lost 40 pounds and shaved the facial hair, he'd almost look like he did 25 years ago.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

OMG LONG TERM BOOKING BABY

lets go


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Christian, the mayor of Milwaukee is coming for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This should be better.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Christian spitting facts


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TEAR THE EAR RING. TEAR THE EAR RING.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bring back Tomko 😂


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Asshole Christian is great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA Christian mentioned that earring. Some poster here jinxed it!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Christian mentioning the earring 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bring back Tomko 😂



Last time I saw Tomko, he was pregnant.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

He went off on Tony[emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boxingfan said:


> Asshole Christian is great


About time. We needed a good heel on the mic since MJF is gone


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> What is actually wrong with you? Absolute weirdo, honestly.







__





Loading…






www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Very good promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW has grown weak on the heel side. This time last year you had the Pinnacle and Elite heeling it up. Lately the top heel has been ... Adam Cole? So Christian turning is good timing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Christian spitting facts lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF should JOIN Christian in a group.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Money Christian > Big Money Matt


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> About time. We needed a good heel on the mic since MJF is gone


Just pay MJF, he is worth it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

If Gangrel walks out there I’m done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian spitting facts. Nobody talks about Buck's matches weeks later lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This has gone way too long lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Outlaw91 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that ?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dang, she's cute.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian cutting a good heel promo. Good shit. Calling JB basically a wimpy, geeky uncharismatic wuss. Love it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Dang, she's cute.


She looks young and hot. Jungle Mom is nice!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

......So, we're really doing the "you beat me in a Battle Royal so I pretended to be your friend for a year to get revenge" story......

Feels like you could have gotten it sooner, lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Heel Christian 😂😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Best stuff wasn't on the show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lawd, here we go.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I love heel Christian 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG Christian is a wild dude


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RIP THE EARRING OUT!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, he went down the dead dad route.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> ......So, we're really doing the "you beat me in a Battle Royal so I pretended to be your friend for a year to get revenge" story......
> 
> Feels like you could have gotten it sooner, lol.


Long term story telling at its finest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FINALLY CHRISTIAN CALLING OUT JB's DAD. GOOD SHIT. SETH-LIKE


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Woah what the fuck? This is out of line


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What a promo.

Christian is infinitely better and more interesting as a heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Christian going hard on Luke Perry lol ultimate heel heat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Oh, he went down the dead dad route.


Good. FInally may light a fire under JB's boring dull ass.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh great, here comes Dino Douche.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn Christian laying it on thick. He has come a long way. In the day he couldn’t cut shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> What a promo.
> 
> Christian is infinitely better and more interesting as a heel.


About time.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Big bro is coming him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Dino Geek


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony got the fuck outta there[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Christian does not want to be his papi.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Christian is one of the best in the business.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Hopefully this makes luchasauras interesting 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian wanting Dino to turn heel on JB. LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW love them dead folk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was awesome. Christian expertly manipulating Luchasaurus


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wild promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Christian is one of the best in the business.


That was fucking great! Thumbs WAYYYYY UP! Great segment.

Okay Sting is he up next??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Remember what happened to Marko?"

Did someone accidentally step on him?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heel Christian back in top form. Hell of a promo, another great one for the night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mentioning Marko was some Machiavellian shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh great, here comes Dino Douche.


Can't take a grown man dressed as a dinosaur seriously


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Man that was good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucks look better with beards. I just realized they looked much more geeky without them


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

KoR and the F*cks of Youth.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope this means Luchasaurus is turned heel with Christian as his manager


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> Man that was good shit.


It was. Christian heeling it up tonight was the best thing this week. Him calling out JB's dad was classic epic heel status.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Hopefully this makes luchasauras interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Some things are just too difficult.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Nick Jackson has those Adam Cole arms.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To me the motivation for all of this is stupid, but Christian cut a very good promo. I wouldn't hate Luchasaurus being Christian's bodyguard.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Somebody said JR said Miz?!? Da hell[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

House of Black?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if we get Bucks vs Sting/Darby for the belts at some point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Malakai is using his old good theme


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd quiet as fuck. You can hear a fart. LOL


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep another multi man tag team match knew it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Where is Julia god damn it!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai using his OG theme. 😍


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Black’s Basement.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Black v Penta is about to be insane


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Going from a Christian promo to a Young Bucks one is jarring. It's like one minute I'm watching a national TV product and the next I'm watching some low rent indy shit


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dark Penta is the best Penta.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Malakai Black should win that new Alantic title!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Penta doesn't need a cheerleader.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll go ahead and predict the ratings already. I'm going with a generous 812,000.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Gresham, Gargano and Thatcher are wildcard possibilities, but Claudio will be the bookies favourite.


Yeah, sorry if it sounded like it but I wasn't saying he's the only technical guy out there, but he's just the guy who seems closest to Bryans style to me. Claudio as technically perfect as he is, is, just due to his size (especially in AEW) more of a hoss, who relies on sheer strength rather than technical grappling, and I don't think he needs this kind of build up because he'll be forever over with this audience and already has more exposure than Johnny.

Gresham would feel like a bit of a letdown I think and would elicit a lot of "who's this jabronie?" type comments. Timothy Thatcher while, he's still got a lot in the tank and would look menacing as all hell at blood and guts with his fucked up teeth I think would get the same, and the guy is 39.

To me, the logical is to go with Johnny Gargano, and give him a hot surprise debut like this. Guy works a very similar style to Bryan, he was arguably the top star in NXT next to Cole. Good physique, he can talk, he's only 34. That's the kind of guy I'd put that kind of promo behind. Have him come out to a surprise debut, gets a massive pop, beats ZSJ in a classic, then put him in a wargames match in the cage and have him show his brutal side and bring him into BCC, give him mic time and have Regal hyping him on commentary.

Seems like the most natural way to debut him and shift opinions.

Claudio can show up as a wildcard in a rumble or tournament and just wreck everyone win and be massively over.



Boldgerg said:


> Oh please fucking god no.
> 
> Cesaro is boring enough, but Gargano takes that shit to a new stratosphere.


Sorry you feel that way. Personally I think they're both great, I just think Gargano is a better fit for this kind of debut.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We already know who’s winning this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Christian is so entertaining. I think if you want to make the Christian/Jungle Boy feud have nuclear heat have Christian steal JB’s gf Anna Jay too.

Then Jungleboy is back in babyface underdog mode trying to get back his dignity


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

This match has to be good


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchasaurus is gonna need a new theme, that song isnt going to work for him anymore 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Penta should win. Not a big Malachee fan


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Penta should win. Not a big Malachee fan


He can’t win since he’s not allowed in the FD show


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anthony Bowens: Gay cultural icon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the most I've enjoyed Christian in the last 20 years.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539771341460701184*


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This is a good match for sure, but adding another title doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is the Christian I fucking love man! LMAO He kills it as a heel when they let him just shoot from the hip!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"Oooooooo! It looks like that old NXT tag belt I used to have" 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anthony Bowens: Gay cultural icon.


the scissor me stuff makes so much sense now


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Obligatory woke message is done for this week


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DinoDouche here to ruin it


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Boring show? Check.
Cringy woke commercials? Check.
Another rating that begins with a Zero and a Point on the way for Aye-Eee-Dub? Check.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This is the Christian I fucking love man! LMAO He kills it as a heel when they let him just shoot from the hip!


He deserves a world championship run


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Boring show? Check.
> Cringy woke commercials? Check.
> 
> Another rating that begins with a Zero and a Point on the way for Aye-Eee-Dub.


Yet you’re always here to post and bitch every Wednesday. Get a hobby.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The finals for the All Atlantic belt should be Malakai vs Miro!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Only the Bucks would brag about being the only 2 time AEW tag team champs lmao u know they take it serious


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He deserves a world championship run


Impact should of kept him champion longer when he won that one!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Christian may have planted the seeds for a future feud with MJF during that promo. That'd mean MJF coming back as some sort of anti-hero though, which is risky considering he's the best heel in the biz.

Also will 'Sting's cronies' be New Japan guys? I'm thinking maybe G.O.D. who got kicked out of the Bullet Club. They have the colour scheme down.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Kinda sad how Penta has been turned into an enhancement talent


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> To me the motivation for all of this is stupid, but Christian cut a very good promo. I wouldn't hate Luchasaurus being Christian's bodyguard.


The idea that the Battle Royal alone did it was a bit stupid. The idea to get paid for minimal work and just riding JB´s back to money is actually pretty clever. Basically Christian saw a future world champion in Jungle Boy (elevation of talent), but he failed him, because he lacks IT. Now Christian is mad, he has to work for his money and JB is out to prove that he got IT (more elevation of talent). 

Interesting to see where Luchasaurus will fall in line. The way Christian played this, maybe he´s now trying to ride the Luchasaurus train, and keep his own work to a minimum. Kinda makes sense, since then we get Jungle Boy vs. Luchsaurus first, then Christian.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> I think Christian may have planted the seeds for a future feud with MJF during that promo. That'd mean MJF coming back as some sort of anti-hero though, which is risky considering he's the best heel in the biz.
> 
> Also will 'Sting's cronies' be New Japan guys? I'm thinking maybe G.O.D. who got kicked out of the Bullet Club.


If MJF returns


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring us fucking Miro!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Kinda sad how Penta has been turned into an enhancement talent



That tombstone must be his AEW career.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"Oh its true" 😂


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Fantastic endless loop gif 

Do you make these yourself? Or just linking, either way great work man! Really appreciate what you do for the board here.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That tombstone must be his AEW career.


He deserves so much better, sick of him eating pinfalls


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was basically a squash


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro and Malakai Black would actually be kind of a cool feud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MIRO, finally a star.

ESHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The finals for the All Atlantic belt should be Malakai vs Miro!


God's champion vs the Satanist


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Boring show? Check.
> Cringy woke commercials? Check.
> Another rating that begins with a Zero and a Point on the way for Aye-Eee-Dub? Check.


Those woke commercials are always in such a hurry to cut off Excalibur 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Miro promo was awesome. He's got his style and material down. Hopefully he wins the belt.

Black/Penta was a good match too.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Xcalibur cut off by a Popeyes commercial lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Need heel Penta. I have been a fan of his work since LU. He was a sadistic son of a bitch.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> To me the motivation for all of this is stupid, but Christian cut a very good promo. I wouldn't hate Luchasaurus being Christian's bodyguard.


Making back the money he lost by being eliminated in the Battle Royale and getting the chance to be World Champion is stupid?????

Okay....🙄

Money has always been a great motivator for revenge.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Miro looking like Kratos. Just needs his Leviathan axe.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Hey Malakai is using his old good theme


He's in a singles match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Wardlow cant talk 💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Fantastic endless loop gif
> 
> Do you make these yourself? Or just linking, either way great work man! Really appreciate what you do for the board here.


Nope I just convert twitter gifs


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today may be the last chance AEW has to redeem Wardlow. It is looking bad so far with this recent angle with Sky.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ugh....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow is literally just Mason Ryan 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Boom!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This forker again? 
Every.
Single.
Week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh fuck Adam Cole. Now that sucks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!

ADAM COLE continues his unbroken streak of appearing on AEW television each week since his debut last August! 

We're blessed to have THIS man on TV


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Making back the money he lost by being eliminated in the Battle Royale and getting the chance to be World Champion is stupid?????
> 
> Okay....🙄
> 
> Money has always been a great motivator for revenge.


But Christian still got a title shot down the line vs Kenny even after that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Obligatory Adam Cole Apperance*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Silas Young looks like Jake the Snake


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Silas Young coming out to no reaction. RIP.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is this anorexic fuck Adam Cole on every Dynamite in some capacity?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Who is this dude he looks like 50


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's this jabronie?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silas is 2-0 against Hangman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Who is this dude he looks like 50


I thought at 1st it was Butcher who lost weight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Silas Young coming out to no reaction. RIP.


I mean, he shouldn't have an entrance in this match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Me during this episode of Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Is this anorexic fuck Adam Cole on every Dynamite in some capacity?


Yup. Unfortunately.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman was such a shit ex champion. His status in the company has fallen greatly.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hangman Page is average personified. Average in the ring, average on the mic, average look, average carpentry skills.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Who is this dude he looks like 50



Looks like your angry uncle at the Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Who the hell is this guy ?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The last real man vs the millennial cowboy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page vs Jake The Snake Roberts 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Adam Page is a Bernie Bro. In case anyone was thinking about taking him seriously as a human being: don't.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow is literally just Mason Ryan 😂


Not even remotely close. Mason Ryan could barely speak English, couldn't wrestle.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The forbidden door with these unknown jobbers has really messed up what could be a better show. Cant wait for it to be over. 👏 👏 👏


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Who the hell is this guy ?


Idk! I thought it was Jake The Snake Roberts 😂


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

The XL 2 said:


> Hangman Page is average personified. Average in the ring, average on the mic, average look, average carpentry skills.


He's not good at hanging people either


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Old man can move


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Silas Young wrestles a lot differently than I expected him to.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Why does The Butcher look different? 🤣


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Hangman Page is average personified. Average in the ring, average on the mic, average look, average carpentry skills.



Don't be so harsh. I heard his carpentry skills were well above par.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Silas working like he wants a job. 👀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shafir? OH boy that will KILL ratings.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Who is this dude he looks like 50


Well he is Silas Young.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mandatory DMD gif.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Toni Storm vs Marina Schiffer still to come 🤢 

Thats gonna be a PISSBREAK!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

New trio with Butcher and Blade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW sadly has to have competitive jobber geeks go far with their established stars. They need to sorely give their talent more confident wins, not these type of barely wins.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Me during this episode of Dynamite
> 
> View attachment 125879


You must not watch Dark or Elevation 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Silas is a local guy that will get a reaction. This is good booking to use a guy like this to get heat even if Hangman is going to win.

Hangman can make plenty of guys look good. This match reminds me of the Takeshita match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Mandatory DMD gif.


AEW so needs the DMD back!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where the fuck is White to save this shit show


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

septurum said:


> He's not good at hanging people either


Maybe he’s hung like a horse


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silas is early 40s, he just had a tough newspaper route as a kid.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

septurum said:


> You must not watch Dark or Elevation 😂



It makes sense that you wouldn't know random jobbers and lower midcard people on the C show. Dynamite is the main show and Cowboy shit is currently having a competitive match against some unknown dude with a dad bod.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Wardlow's looking more like Virgil every week. If you know, you know.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nope I just convert twitter gifs


Still good stuff, and the news posts here are much appreciated. There was a week or two when I first found this site I thought you were a bot or some kind of alt account for the mods to post news articles just because you were so on the ball with breaking stories and only posted what was said without editorializing things. 

Thank you


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There is no way Silas Young is only 42 he looks 50 pushing 60


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oracle said:


> There is no way Silas Young is only 42 he looks 50 pushing 60



He's on the Arn Anderson diet.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It makes sense that you wouldn't know random jobbers and lower midcard people on the C show. Dynamite is the main show and Cowboy shit is currently having a competitive match against some unknown dude with a dad bod.


He's only unknown to people who don't follow Indy wrestling or ROH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman is struggling with this unknown geek. That's the booker of the year for you


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silas has put in a very good shift here. Auditioning for ROH 2.0 no doubt.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even Adam Cole fell asleep apparently.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I would've rather seen Page wrestle The Butcher.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

septurum said:


> He's only unknown to people who don't follow Indy wrestling or ROH.


that’s most people, including many hardcore wrestling fans


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

septurum said:


> He's only unknown to people who don't follow Indy wrestling or ROH.



Which is a lot of people. Why do you act like it's not?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This is the Christian I fucking love man! LMAO He kills it as a heel when they let him just shoot from the hip!


Christian is awesome. Its unfortunate that he's probably gonna be used to put over Bland Boy and thats a complete waste of Christian.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

You know it’s all about the broom.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Old man is embarrassing this goof Hangman. Way to lower the perception of this ex-champ clown.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Never been so happy to see Jay White. I don't want story time with Bay Bay.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes Jay has the mic!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Finally a star


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Switchblade suddenly not his friend? LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These dudes look like first cousins


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

septurum said:


> He's only unknown to people who don't follow Indy wrestling or ROH.



So, most wrestling fans?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay the alpha, Cole the beta.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jay White > Adam Cole. Send Cole to New Japan please. Get rid of him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, most wrestling fans?


He's only known to a few thousand out of the entire country basically.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is the coin gonna drop?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 125880


He looks like he smelled a fart lol


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Which is a lot of people. Why do you act like it's not?


I feel like that is the audience TK is trying to appeal to the most. Kinda shows in his booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman is such a geek he doesn't even qualify for the lower tier Japan title lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OKADAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God he's coming isn't he


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kenny gonna make the save?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

OH SHIT


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HOLY FUCK IT'S OKADA!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

OKADA.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Start printing money.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

OKADAAAAAA


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who is this guy??????????????


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeeessss


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I just marked so hard[emoji898]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why is Hangman having such a hard time beating that OLD man? Jesus lmao!!!!!

Whos this japanese blonde geek?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Okada/ Page has to be at FD


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Okada makes these vanilla midgets look like children physically


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Don't they have better clothing for Jay and Okada?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Front row and arena sound not matching


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> OKADA.


Yeeeeeessssssss


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KAZUCHIKA OKADA is HERE, BAYBEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i take it back. Ratings will be lower than 800 k....

I predict 780,000


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

4 way?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> Yeeessss


Listen to the crowd.. you’ll find out


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Add Red Velvet to the AEW Injured Reserve list.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They’re gonna do a tag match at Forbidden Door. The IWGP title won’t be defended


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Goosebump! Shit! It's Okada


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was great but... what's the actual match on Sunday?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

septurum said:


> Yeeeeeessssssss


Now bring back Kenny and all’s forgiven, Khan.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> He looks like he smelled a fart lol


That's his natural scent


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Who is this guy??????????????


I don't know. But someone not as good as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> That was great but... what's the actual match on Sunday?



Tony Khan booking a PPV with mostly question marks for matches lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Next year they have to do better with the build to this dream crossover


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I don't know. But someone not as good as Orange Cassidy.


Best in the world


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I never seen this Okada guy in a ring before. he doesn’t have that larger than life look


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gotta be a tag, highly doubt it's a 4 way


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Okada in the same ring w Adam Cole was special


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay i take it back. Ratings will be lower than 800 k....
> 
> I predict 780,000


Nope Rainmaker prints money


redban said:


> I never seen this Okada guy in a ring before. he doesn’t have that larger than life look


Guy only puts out five star matches in his sleep 🤷‍♀️


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am waiting for Naito!! If he is here, it will be perfect for the show!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Okada/Hangman vs Jay/Cole, Okada vs Hangman, Okada vs Hangman vs Jay or Okada vs Hangman vs Jay vs Cole? 🤨


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why is Hangman having such a hard time beating that OLD man? Jesus lmao!!!!!
> 
> Whos this japanese blonde geek?


Why are you watching?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I would have done something bigger with Okada than this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tony Khan booking a PPV with mostly question marks for matches lol.


I read a really good report and i found what it said to resonate a lot of truth. Basically Tony Khan could book ppv with zero announced matches and there's a certain loyal base that will eat and buy anything just to support it. The report stated that the mentality of that is in the long term concerning because it will only reward that type of booking and that type of arrogance to continue.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 125882
> 
> 
> Okada in the same ring w Adam Cole was special


Make a Wish always delivers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GOD DAMMIT!!!! *


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Athena and Kris look so corny here


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kris Statlander rocking the Eddie Vedder chiq


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought I heard Athena was supposed to be the next big female star or some shit?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Bosnian21 said:


> Why are you watching?


He ain't getting laid so he's got nothing better to do than shit on the show in his mom's basement.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Genuine silence for Marina.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Marina Shafir's entrance theme is a bona fide heat killer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay Marina is here. Fucking crickets lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Time for a piss break


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Next year they have to do better with the build to this dream crossover


I've been saying it for over a year, AEW is the WORST at building up PPV's. Tony khan books ppv's like a college kid who procrastinated too much and wrote up some shit he pulled out of his ass the day of the assignment.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

well i am turning this show off Marina is trash


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is possibly getting Roderick Strong worth featuring his bleh wife?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I thought I heard Athena was supposed to be the next big female star or some shit?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AEW Botches, here's your time to shine.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Did kris go to promo school over the weekend?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Shafir again?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Genuine silence for Marina.


Well deserved.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I have no clue who this guy is in all honesty. But that Christian promo stole the show. He is such an outstanding scumbag heel.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do they keep trying with Shafir..does TK owe Roddy money or something?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Before the end of the night they should officially announce:

Okada/Page
White/ (hope it’s Kenny)

A 4 way of Okada/White/Page/Cole would be a letdown although a great match. I’d rather see two 1-1 than a 4 way


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I thought I heard Athena was supposed to be the next big female star or some shit?


 They lied to you


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> Shafir again?


YEP! We know this guy loves it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

my hope is that this match will be heavily rehearsed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TMTT said:


> Shafir again?


Khan’s stubborn.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They need Sasha and fast.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is going to have the same format as 1000 other womens match. Toni will win, get jumped by Nyla and Shafir, Rosa will run in for the save, stare down with Toni.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

I still don't see what everyone else sees with Toni Storm. Standards are super low these days I guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Before the end of the night they should officially announce:
> 
> Okada/Page
> White/ (hope it’s Kenny)
> ...



Yes they're just gonna announce Omega out of nowhere lol jesus


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Marina Shafir clearly has some dirt on Tony Khan.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Kris Statlander rocking the Eddie Vedder chiq


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> YEP! We know this guy loves it.
> 
> View attachment 125883




Give Tony some slack. He doesn't get to do that motion very often, inside or outside that stadium.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Kris needed to take more than the flannel off.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shafir has the charisma of a Lance Storm on downers


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> Before the end of the night they should officially announce:
> 
> Okada/Page
> White/ (hope it’s Kenny)
> ...


it’s gonna be a tag match. Okada and Page vs Cole and White. The segment basically showed off their partnerships


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Switchblade suddenly not his friend? LOL


Was it ever explained why they were friends in the first place? Jay and that clown Cole were never even in Bullet Club at the same time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

No JR, it wasn't a meteor. It was a big blob of fat.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Besides Toni's ASS nobody gives a shit about this match,--Man tomottow them rating are gonna crash 👎


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I still don’t get why the Women’s Championship match has been booked for next Sunday. That match has no place on that card.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The real Axel said:


> Was it ever explained why they were friends in the first place? Jay and that clown Cole were never even in Bullet Club at the same time.


Not good enough. Everything rushed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ockap said:


> I still don't see what everyone else sees with Toni Storm. Standards are super low these days I guess.


I've enjoyed Toni so far in AEW but she ain't got much to work with in this one.

BTW in picture-in-picture Marina literally did the same ugly ass hip throw move that everyone thought was Thunder Rosa sandbagging.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araragi said:


> Marina Shafir clearly has some dirt on Tony Khan.


She's caught him so he owes her.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Whoanma said:


> I still don’t get why the Women’s Championship match has been booked for next Sunday. That match has no place on that card.


Obligatory that every PPV must have a woman’s match. Otherwise, TK risks the wrath of feminists and SJWs. NJPW doesn’t have any women; so they’ve gotta use 2 AEW women


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Excalibur cut off by commercials 2 times in 1 show so far


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, during the commercials, this match has been brutal. The crowd must be dead.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The GOAT arrives in the Dub.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539779923564453888


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> I still don’t get why the Women’s Championship match has been booked for next Sunday. That match has no place on that card.


Probably just to get women on the show since NJPW doesn't have a women's division. If they didn't have a women's match, you know there would some complaint somewhere about sexism, etc.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shafir is awful.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hurry up and end this garbage


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This match is taking up far too much time.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

septurum said:


> You must not watch Dark or Elevation 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shafir may be more awkward in the ring than The Great Khali.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Nyla Rose is like the Anti-Cole... pure fat.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It's a shame that The Bunny is injured ...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Obligatory that every PPV must have a woman’s match. Otherwise, TK risks the wrath of feminists and SJWs. NJPW doesn’t have any women; so they’ve gotta use 2 AEW women





septurum said:


> Probably just to get women on the show since NJPW doesn't have a women's division. If they didn't have a women's match, you know there would some complaint somewhere about sexism, etc.


They could, at least, have tried to cut a deal with STARDOM.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This is going to have the same format as 1000 other womens match. Toni will win, get jumped by Nyla and Shafir, Rosa will run in for the save, stare down with Toni.


Snipe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> The GOAT arrives in the Dub.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539779923564453888


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Now Rosa makes the save. I totally didn’t see that coming!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm have to roll up Marina fucking Shafir. 

This shit is so sad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thunder Rosa getting her standard sub-1 minute appearance on Dynamite. What a champ!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3venflow said:


> This is going to have the same format as 1000 other womens match. Toni will win, get jumped by Nyla and Shafir, Rosa will run in for the save, stare down with Toni.


Hello. Wrestling really needs some new ideas.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This is going to have the same format as 1000 other womens match. Toni will win, get jumped by Nyla and Shafir, Rosa will run in for the save, stare down with Toni.


Yep 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I really wish it wasn't obligatory to have a women's division.

Women's wrestling is 99% fucking awful.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Shafir has the charisma of a Lance Storm on downers


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm have to roll up Marina fucking Shafir.
> 
> This shit is so sad.


TBH both Rosa and Storm have piledriver finishes and Shafir may not be skilled enough to take a piledriver without necking herself


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby is so, so bad on the mic. Fuck me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm have to roll up Marina fucking Shafir.
> 
> This shit is so sad.


I'm telling you. AEW makes these jobber geeks too powerful. That is why they dont have talents that stand out as stars like Wardlow.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rosa vs Storm should have been a big-time match for the women’s division. They rushed this match for Forbidden Door


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope


Whoanma said:


> They could, at least, have tried to cut a deal with STARDOM.


IIRC, I believe the company that owns NJPW also owns STARDOM. There is a reason why they can't use STARDOM talent. I forget why.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Shingo and Hiromu! Surely that means Naito is going to be on the show?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Darby is so, so bad on the mic. Fuck me.


Sting saving the day.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Hook fighting that jobber


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade/Fenix should have been on Dynamite


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sting and Okada in one night.

Tony STAY on that coke!![emoji119]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The buy-in is Max Caster & The Ass Club vs 4 guys I've never heard of?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix vs Andrade and Cobb vs Cash sound great for Rampage.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes 4 way!!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Is Excalibur on Tony Khan cocaine?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So it is a 4-way…meh. Will be a good match but was expecting Omega


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, it's confirmed that Bryan's replacement will be the newest member of the Blackpool Combat Club. Gotta be Cesaro then


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Is Excalibur on Tony Khan cocaine?



Wears the mask to hide the sweat from his brow.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Toni got the best TV match out of Marina to date.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There is ALOT of multi man matches and AEW hasn't exactly booked multi matches really well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Okay, a fatal four way for Okada might not be too bad if one of the goofs take the pin.*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok, Forbidden Door will be dope


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spords ennerdainers


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Okay, a fatal four way for Okada might not be too bad if one of the goofs take the pin.*


BayBay’s on the f*cking match.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The buy-in is Max Caster & The Ass Club vs 4 guys I've never heard of?


What did you expect? It's an AEW and NJPW show and you probably already stated hundreds of times you have no idea who the NJPW wrestler are...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Most of New Japan's healthy top stars are on the show now with Naito the one big absence. His faction mates Shingo and Hiromu are there, so surely they have got to get him on, but they have this one segment to do it. Maybe a Naito and SANADA post-match run in?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> So, it's confirmed that Bryan's replacement will be the newest member of the Blackpool Combat Club. Gotta be Cesaro then


You mean Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> BayBay’s on the f*cking match.


*Hopefully for our sake he takes a massive Rainmaker and stares up at the lights for the three count.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You mean Claudio Castagnoli


I like cannolis.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> I like cannolis.


ayoooo


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Okay, a fatal four way for Okada might not be too bad if one of the goofs take the pin.*



If the finish is anything other White pinning Cole I would be surprised.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lance Archer with zero reaction.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Give Tana some pyro TK!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My prediction is Jay stabs Cole in the back and pins him to retain, protecting Okada and Hangman. Jay is ruthless enough to do it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a feeling we aren’t getting the 1 v 1 matches at FD because neither company wants to allow their talent to lose.

Ospreay should beat OC.
Moxley will beat Tana.

Then the rest of the matches will be clusters


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes lawwwwd

Tanahashi!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Tornado tag?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Araxen said:


> Give Tana some pyro TK!!


I KNOW LIKE WHAT THE HELL!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer really plays his credible jobber to the stars role perfect. He can take a million losses but his size will always keep him credible


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

So surreal to see Tana on my TV on US Cable TV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One day, Kip's gonna tear that box off his head and lose his shit. I feel bad for him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> I have a feeling we aren’t getting the 1 v 1 matches at FD because neither company wants to allow their talent to lose.
> 
> Ospreay should beat OC.
> Moxley will beat Tana.
> ...


I think Tana is winning, would set up the Punk match for the unification that they originally wanted to book.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jr and Regal just a lying lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Get ready for Aubrey’s show!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m curious about viewership stats for NJPW in America … I have never met anyone in USA who follows this promotion


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho just said "come on Bayley" 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Been a while since I watched Tanahashi but he's moving a bit clunky these days.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

septurum said:


> I think Tana is winning, would set up the Punk match for the unification that they originally wanted to book.


The thing is you know TK would be open to it. If this was the WWE, there would be no chance in hell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tanahashi is 45 and look at the shape he's in. He's always been a physical freak.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Jr and Regal just a lying lol


Nah JRs worked with New Japan for many years, he's called a lot of Tanahashi matches.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How is Tanahashi anything like Bret Hart JR you stupid idiot?! 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

septurum said:


> I think Tana is winning, would set up the Punk match for the unification that they originally wanted to book.



Then Hangman or Cole have to win the IWGP because AEW would be without a world title for months on end. Then the AEW champ in Tanahashi would be eating plenty of losses in the G1 cause he ain't winning that.


White is winning, Mox is winning, don't overthink it lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then Hangman or Cole have to win the IWGP because AEW would be without a world title for months on end.
> 
> 
> White is winning, Mox is winning, don't overthink it lol.


Hopefully Mox wins it! Because Tanahashi is BORING!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley's entrance is better without stupid Justin Roberts!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Edge's pizza! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay vs Hangman and Okada vs Cole would've been more interesting, but New Japan would let neither guy lose there and AEW doesn't want two of their younger stars losing either.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Edge making pizza at Pizza Hut > the forbidden door


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hmm Mox vs Sammy the match i never knew i needed


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These NJPW jobbers are so BORING!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Tanahashi🤪" shut up stupid marks in the crowd 😂


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> These NJPW jobbers are so BORING!


Try reading your posts, maybe you'll change your mind


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is the ace of Japan???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Try reading your posts, maybe you'll change your mind


Ok that was funny! Tanahashi just bent over and got kicked 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Tanahashi🤪" shut up stupid marks in the crowd 😂


Christ… so the fans are chanting a wrestlers name and that makes them marks? What the fuck is wrong with some of you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm just here for the Paradigm Shift into a High Fly Flow. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This is the ace of Japan???


His best days are long behind him. He still can show out in big matches.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Did Sammy run over to tell Moxley to get in the ring? Looks like Moxley might have missed his cue, as Tana was in the Walls of Jericho for a while


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Christ… so the fans are chanting a wrestlers name and that makes them marks? What the fuck is wrong with some of you.


Marks? Perhaps not but they are definitely sheep 😂


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

redban said:


> Did Sammy run over to tell Moxley to get in the ring? Looks like Moxley might have missed his cue, as Tana was in the Walls of Jericho for a while


Yeah that was a weird spot everyone was just looking at each other they missed something for sure.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Christ… so the fans are chanting a wrestlers name and that makes them marks? What the fuck is wrong with some of you.


They are jealous WWE fans. Pay no attention to them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Putting the NJPW garbage over AEW guys though 👎🏻


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lance jobber


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Marks? Perhaps not but they are definitely sheep 😂


Theyre At the show, chanting for the wrestler in the ring.

even if they didn’t know who he was, it doesn’t mean his in ring performance can’t win them over.Jesus.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BOOOOOOOOOO! Tanahashi sucks! 👎🏻🍅


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's not AEW without a big brawl outside the ring.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This is the ace of Japan???


In name only at this stage of his career.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WCW Nitro-like ending to the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm just here for the Paradigm Shift into a High Fly Flow. *


*I got exactly what I ordered 😁.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539789669109567489


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Ok guys, we still got 6 minutes. Brawl outside the ring until 10pm."


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Kill them, grandpa!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Does this all look extremely soft and fake, or is it just me?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eddie Kingston looks like Camacho 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We gotta hype Blood and Guts for next week! And random Japanese dudes running out! 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What a sloppy brawl. Impossible to follow and tell who was even on whose side.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> WCW Nitro-like ending to the show.



"We're OUTTA TIME!" - Tony

"Oh come on, give us 5 more minutes. PLEASE." - The Brain


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Take all my money, Tony!! Take it now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Very shit build to a "huge" PPV


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

wtf loooooool


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

How do you not use Naito? Wtf


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Completely meh ending.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nah JRs worked with New Japan for many years, he's called a lot of Tanahashi matches.


Nobody believes Tanahashi is in his top 10


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Awkward that Moxley and Tana are staring at each other so long. Just going on too long. They should push each other or start brawling


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Suzuki putting a popcorn bucket over Wheeler Useless. 

LOL


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

It’s like they are running 2 segments at the same time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm kinda gutted and perplexed at no Naito, given he is one of NewJa's most charismatic guys. But very happy Okada showed up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One of those security guards looks like he's barely 16.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're just standing there whispering sweet nothings for 5 minutes wtf was that lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Takahashi looks like one of those Ewoks from Return of the Jedi 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What the fuck was that ending?

Oh well, enjoyed tonight's show for the most part. Good matches and several great promos. Excited for Forbidden Door.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two men facing off as chaos ensues around them. Im ready for the Forbidden Door!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That stare down was maybe the worst in wrestling history. The faces the Japanese guy was making were ridiculous.

I'm skipping this show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Kill them, grandpa!


Tbf at least Sazuki is somewhat believable.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This is the ace of Japan???


yes, granted he is a grizzled veteran way past his prime at this point, he can still go.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> That stare down was maybe the worst in wrestling history. The faces the Japanese guy was making were ridiculous.
> 
> I'm skipping this show.


Thank god.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> WCW Nitro-like ending to the show.


Except instead of cool nWo guys beating up jobbers its just jobbers!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Btw, f*ck CMLL.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

AEW will probaly lose 200,000 more casuals after this.

I'm for one will be glad when this crap is over I gave it a chance and did'n like it sorry Dammit C but not for me.

Tony better hope blood and guts and MJF can lure the casuals back other wise he is fucked


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess they could save one more surprise for Rampage, which looks good this week.

Naito/SANADA vs Starks/Hobbs or Swerve/Keith would round off the card nicely.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The show looked like bullshit on Twitter up until Okada came (and besides the Christian promo. Is that accurate @Whoanma ?*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tonight was kind of a dull show. Christian was the best part. Strong promo on his part. But the card for FD was underwhelming. I think most fans want to see 1 on 1 matches not schmozz chaos matches.

Okada/Page
White/Cole

as 2 distinct matches is better than a 4 way by far


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The show looked like bullshit on Twitter up until Okada came. Is that accurate @Whoanma ?*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> I'm kinda gutted and perplexed at no Naito, given he is one of NewJa's most charismatic guys. But very happy Okada showed up.


I second that notion. Maybe they're saving him for a bigger angle down the line? 🤔


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

garbage show...only redeeming part was christians heel promo....that was mjf level good
rest of show was typical clusterfuck of nonsense


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RLT1981 said:


> AEW will probaly lose 200,000 more casuals after this.
> 
> I'm for one will be glad when this crap is over I gave it a chance and did'n like it sorry Dammit C but not for me.
> 
> Tony better hope blood and guts and MJF can lure the casuals other wise he is fucked


True. Malakai vs Penta was good, and Luchasaurus turning heel with Christian is interesting but other than that the show was lacking!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


😂* I assume Toni vs. Marina was garbage and got crickets too.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😂* I assume Toni vs. Marina was garbage and got crickets too.*


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tbf at least Sazuki is somewhat believable.


Don't forget to buy the PPV.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> garbage show...only redeeming part was christians heel promo....that was mjf level good
> rest of show was typical clusterfuck of nonsense


Hopefully that means Luchasaurus is going to be a monster heel destroying jobbers now!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Apparently, there's 1 more match that they haven't announced yet for Forbidden Door (according to a couple friends of mine on Discord).

Maybe that match is a singles contest for Tetsuya Naito?

He was probably unavailable tonight since today is his birthday.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, there's 1 more match that they haven't announced yet for Forbidden Door (according to a couple friends of mine on Discord).
> 
> Maybe that match is a singles contest for Tetsuya Naito?
> 
> He was probably unavailable tonight since today is his birthday.


Maybe Naito is one on one with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus comes out and destroys them both


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

I will say this Will ospreay can stay I like him but these other japan geeks can fuck off so boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Christian reminding me that Dylan McKay is dead...isn't cool. Oh, well. At least Brandon is still alive..


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought it was a decent show tonight that suffered from one common AEW symptom: trying to do too much as shown by the main event aftermath. Also, the four way not being announced IMMEDIATELY after that segment was an example of how there are still presentation issues after three years.

This was the first time I felt they did a good job of hyping the PPV though. It's been cursed by injuries and politics, but I feel better about it now than I did two hours ago. It was never going to be easy with New Japan running a tour and a major show in recent weeks. The card is politically very safe but more intriguing than the NJPW/NOAH card in January which was all tags with a designated loser.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539786314035302400
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Christian reminding me that Dylan McKay is dead...isn't cool. Oh, well. At least Brandon is still alive..


christian heel turn kinda makes me think what if he had stayed in wwe he maybe could of turned on Edge and booted him out of judgment day and became the leader and we get another chaper of edge vs christian.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

I cant wait for this NJPW crap on dynamite to end


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😂* I assume Toni vs. Marina was garbage and got crickets too.*


Toni was pretty over. The match was very clunky but at least it was not super boring. So, an improvement for Marina in what was hopefully her last Dynamite appearance.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Okada Cassidy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Maybe Naito is one on one with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus comes out and destroys them both


If my theory ends up being correct about him being unavailable tonight due to his birthday and that it's STILL possible that he could work a singles match at Forbidden Door, then maybe Tetsuya Naito could face either Christian Cage or Jungle Boy.

I personally think Christian would be a perfect opponent for Naito.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Solid show tonight but didn't do much to get me hyped for Forbidden Door. The injuries really hurt the card. That and the fact neither company wants too many of their main stars losing, which is understandable but puts a damper on the possibilities.

Sucks that Bryan not only has to miss the PPV but also Blood and Guts. Strong promo to start the show though with a nice follow-up promo from Moxley to sell the Tanahashi match.

The Trios match was slow to start but got hot in the back half. Crowd was really invested. Christian's promo on Jungle Boy was my 2nd favorite part of the night. Loved his reasoning dating back to a whole year. That was easily the best Christian promo I've ever heard and I've never known Christian to be a huge promo guy. He RIPPED into Jungle Boy. In one promo I am completely invested in what's to be a rivalry that will probably come to a head at All Out if they can hold off that long. I'm thinking that Christian saying "Think about what happened to Marko" leads to Luchasaurus un-masking and going heel himself.

Black vs Penta was awesome. I love the House of Black but I can't say that I don't prefer Black as a singles guy. He's easily main event material, especially if The Undertaker was able to take the "Deadman" gimmick as far as he did with less aesthetic quality to his act and the same edgelord talk. I would argue that Taker's promos made less sense to most and he was able to sustain the character for so many years. I would go with PAC to win this Sunday. The guy needs something.

Silas was serviceable and had a decent match with Hangman. OKADA showing up was easily the best part of the night. Was waiting for that coin to drop!! Didn't think he would make it. I'm fine with the Fatal 4 Way all things considered. Should be fun. Jay White to pin Cole obviously.

Toni Storm was able to get a better match out of Marina than Thunder Rosa but this was still terrible. Get her off TV.

Main event was fine. Surreal seeing Tanahashi and Okada on national U.S. television. Tanahashi looked good for his age. The post-match brawl was a mess though.

Forbidden Door doesn't have much hype going into it but the in-ring quality on the show itself will be top-tier, especially with the 2 Fatal 4 Ways being booked, and for that reason I'll definitely be watching. Hopefully next year when everyone is healthy, there will be a better build, but this Sunday's show will still be worth the fan's time.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

sorry Dammit c I tried I really did and I throught I was enjoying it for a little bit but can't lie to myself these guys mean nothing to me other then Ospreay who really did impress me and I want to see more of him he is a flat out stud but the rest of them meh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Okada Cassidy
> 
> View attachment 125891


*I'll take Statlander vs Okada over either Adam.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Who's this Okada guy?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll take Statlander vs Okada over either Adam.*


lol you guys are so silly sometimes.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who's this Okada guy?


Really good Japanese wrestler.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

You know the show absolutely sucked when even the marks here are saying it was just okay. AEW has become a load of non sense where nothing feels special.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> You know the show absolutely sucked when even the marks here are saying it was just okay. AEW has become a load of non sense where nothing feels special.


are you saying that AEW doesn't give you a *Big Show* feeling anymore?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> are you saying that AEW doesn't give you a *Big Show* feeling anymore?


I just feel like nothing stands out anymore. Feels like the same shit every week.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

Let's talk about these things from the show:



> Bryan Danielson promo


This segment was stupid. Bryan has a replacement but won't tell us who. Then Zack Sabre Jr. appears for the first time and does nothing.



> Aussie Open and Will Osperay vs OC, Trent and Rocky Romero


Will Osperay is now 1-2 in his AEW run as his team lost here. Again, Trent Beretta just HAS to be protected for unknown reasons. This was fast paced but long for the first match on the show.



> Christian interview


This promo was all over the place when it should have focused on why Christian turned on his friends. AEW's developing a real thing for cheap heat lately with Christian bringing up Jungle Boy's dead father out of the blue.

Luchasaurus then comes out after and Christian tries to talk to him and seemingly wants to work with him. 



> Malakai Black vs Penta


They did way too much here. The package piledriver from the 2nd rope should have ended it as should have the top rope double footstomp. 



> Adam Page vs Silas Young


The latest person to lose in his AEW debut is Silas Young. Why did AEW pick Silas Young for this? Nobody knows who he is so beating him doesn't mean much and they had a bunch of roster members who could have taken the L here instead.



> Okada/Page/White/Cole segment


This segment wasn't good. Okada is basically supposed to be the biggest Japanese star from this whole partnership and he hardly looked like one here. A large portion of people also likely had no idea who he was.

They also didn't do a good job of explaining this as it looked like it would be a tag match but is a 4 way instead. Didn't White say he wouldn't be defending against Cole?



> Sting and Darby promo


I don't even think Shingo and Hiromu have been mentioned yet and they are now Sting's partners at the PPV. That's a real great way to get people excited for them.



> Card rundowns


They have got to stop these. Excalibur messed up for the 2nd week in a row and they throw so much stuff at you that it's really hard to remember. Give this 2-3 minutes and organize it like MLW does, where they show you the date and card for each show coming up to make it easier. We also got a Buy-In match announced for the PPV with more people nobody has been introduced to.



> Mox/Tana vs Jericho/Archer


Tana thankfully didn't lose on his debut like Will did. Archer did lose though like he always does. It felt a little rushed and it was what it was. 

We then had a brawl after. Shota Umino made his big debut during this by being one of a dozen or so people out there.

Overall thoughts: This wasn't good at all. Last week's rating wasn't good and I don't expect this one to be much better. We had people losing on their debuts, people making appearances without any hype and Okada making his AEW debut in a bad segment. This PPV build has been nothing short of a disaster and I'm glad we will be done with it soon.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

redban said:


> Awkward that Moxley and Tana are staring at each other so long. Just going on too long. They should push each other or start brawling


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> You know the show absolutely sucked when even the marks here are saying it was just okay. AEW has become a load of non sense where nothing feels special.


Hey man it was a FUN show. If you DON'T like it, then DON'T watch!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who's this Okada guy?


japanese adam cole
i dont get the hype


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LORD OKADA has graced us all with his appearance, respect the rainmaker.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Another week, another clusterfuck ending… 🙄


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Andrade, Fenix and Penta can't work Forbidden Door for political reasons. TK may wish Miro, PAC AND Malakai weren't all going to be in the same match as they could've buffed up the card in separate matches.


Why can't those three work the PPV? What political reason is holding them back? Those three happen to all be Mexican, but so is Thunder Rosa, and she's doing the PPV.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I’ve been a pretty hardcore AEW fan from the beginning. But something broke a couple of weeks ago and nothing has been fixed. I went from being excited for every weekly show to now just letting it play in the background while I’m doing something else. Most of the stuff either doesn’t make any sense or doesn’t mean anything. It’s tough, because in recent years this has been the only promotion I’ve genuinely found entertaining. I’d never say that things can’t turn around, and I hope they do. But I no longer look forward to the next TV show, and there’s a strong sense that certain storyline aspects may be permanently headed in the wrong direction.

That being said, PPVs have always been where AEW thrives. So even if I end up losing interest in their TV product, I’ll most likely continue to enjoy the major events. The buildup to Forbidden Door has been poorly done, but the majority of the matches on Sunday may very well be exceptional. This company has always seemed to succeed in match quality, as opposed to their efforts in storytelling. Hopefully come Sunday night, I’ll have a more positive perspective on the overall product.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I know the dudes talented but I wouldn't notice him standing out at an anime club, especially wearing that white T-shirt. That whole brawl segment was terrible and reeked of Tony Khan booking. Just throwing something out there that sounds good on paper but not taking care of the smaller details.

Three skinny average looking dudes in white shirts throwing elbow shots because they don't know how to throw convincing working punches......just lame.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who's this Okada guy?


A guy who looks like the Japanese version of OC


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

theshape31 said:


> I’ve been a pretty hardcore AEW fan from the beginning. But something broke a couple of weeks ago and nothing has been fixed. I went from being excited for every weekly show to now just letting it play in the background while I’m doing something else. Most of the stuff either doesn’t make any sense or doesn’t mean anything. It’s tough, because in recent years this has been the only promotion I’ve genuinely found entertaining. I’d never say that things can’t turn around, and I hope they do. But I no longer look forward to the next TV show, and there’s a strong sense that certain storyline aspects may be permanently headed in the wrong direction.
> 
> That being said, PPVs have always been where AEW thrives. So even if I end up losing interest in their TV product, I’ll most likely continue to enjoy the major events. The buildup to Forbidden Door has been poorly done, but the majority of the matches on Sunday may very well be exceptional. This company has always seemed to succeed in match quality, as opposed to their efforts in storytelling. Hopefully come Sunday night, I’ll have a more positive perspective on the overall product.


There's been a lot of that echoing elsewhere on other boards. Even many die-hards are realizing that some things like this are just not a good booking idea. It makes people realize that guys like Punk, MJF, etc really carried the company. Even Britt has not done a good promo in a while like she used to. Bryan being injured doesn't help either.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I actually really enjoyed this show but that last 5 minutes or so was dumb. Overall though, not sure why so many people are upset over the New Japan stuff of late when it's clearly just a one-off for the upcoming PPV? Like, what's the big deal? Most of them will be gone after the PPV anyway?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The fake brawl acting and long 3 minute stare down of nothing was hilarious


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That brawl to end Dynamite was so weak lol. I saw punches being pulled and elbows being used. Plus, its hard to get invested into this brawl when we dont know anything about the NJPW guys. As much as it is cool to see Tanahashi and Okada on our American TV screens, we (the casual viewer) dont know what they are about. Seeing Okada was a highlight for sure. Another highlight was that Christian Cage promo. Jesus christ. He tore one on Jungle Boy. Amazing promo here. Why couldn't the WWE let us see this Christian back then? Thats about it for me. Everything else was okay. I get that Tony Khan has a Forbidden Door PPV to promote. Not gonna fault that. Jade Cargill is growing on me too. Her booking is pretty strong. As well as her biceps. Damns.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> Why couldn't the WWE let us see this Christian back then?


Because Vince didn't think that Christian had the personality to connect with the audience (at least that's what Pritchard has gone on record as saying). Vince also thought Christian's face looked funny, apparently.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Amazing amazing Dynamite

everything i hoped for in AEW x NJPW and AEW in general

interconnected wrestling world - love it

territory days on the big stage, prime time

your fav fed could never

now… let me read this trash thread to see some horrible takes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Was Wardlow even on the show?

I cancelled Fite last week but Jesus by the sounds of it it's even worse than I thought.

I think the myth of "stacked" AEW roster has been brutally exposed without their top guys. And even then Tony can't or won't get the best out of what he has - Remember when FTR had all that momentum WM weekend? Remember when Hook looked like the top prospect? Wardlow is sinking brutally without MJF propping him up. If only someone could have seen that coming...

It really does show that Punk and MJF were calling their own shots which is why they were consistently the best and most watched thing on their show. Without them everything has fallen apart. Honestly even without this NJPW trash they would have still been stuck with Khan's booking and you simply can't put on a quality product with lunatic booking people into irrelevancy.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

I may just watch AEW just because of Okada. He's my ultimate.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Was Wardlow even on the show?
> 
> I cancelled Fite last week but Jesus by the sounds of it it's even worse than I thought.
> 
> ...


If only any of that was true.

Hook still awesome.

FTR still awesome.

Wardlow still awesome.

Show had Mox, Miro promo, Jericho, Sammy, Kingston, PAC, Penta, Malakai, Thunder Rosa, Toni Storm, Hangman, Adam Cole, etc, all doing their thing.

Tune in for Smackdown featuring Roman Reigns and Riddle if you want.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> If only any of that was true.
> 
> Hook still awesome.
> 
> ...


Even you don't believe this shit.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Even you don't believe this shit.


I actually do


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I actually do


Awesome.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Have to figure Danielson’s surprise is Cesaro, right? Who else could it be? Solid segment to open the show by Bryan. I think AEW would benefit from having guys be clear heels and babyfaces. He started out as a baby face but then at the end basically said “I’m still a heel.” I don’t see how it’s not beneficial to clearly present your talent as either baby face or heel. 

Didn’t really enjoy the OC/Trent/Romero trios match. Osperay is great in the ring and has an attitude and demeanor, but he gets dragged down a bit here. These guys just aren’t serious enough. 

Didn’t watch the Black/Penta match too closely, but saw a package pile driver off the top for a false finish. Not gonna shit on them specifically, but it’s overkill with the false finishes in AEW. Shafir/Storm didn’t do it for me. Just seemed like a frigid, storyless match for TV. I think there’s something there with Shafirs presentation, but would it be fair to say there’s a deafening silence while she’s approaching the ring?

The brawl after the main event was sloppy and uncoordinated, and hard to follow. Didn’t know who was on whose side. Got confusing. Also, what’s the consensus here — has Wheeler Yuta’s “push” been a colossal failure ? He joins the BCC, and then when the build to the PPV comes he wasn’t on the show, and then wasn’t at the PPV, and BD’s injured so he hasn’t been teaming with them. Sidebar: he throws the fakest, most uninspired looking strikes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

squarebox said:


> I actually really enjoyed this show but that last 5 minutes or so was dumb. Overall though, not sure why so many people are upset over the New Japan stuff of late when it's clearly just a one-off for the upcoming PPV? Like, what's the big deal? Most of them will be gone after the PPV anyway?


Because one off or not, people like to be entertained by what they watch. The effort put into building this PPV has been piss poor. What could've been a solid way to truly introduce an American audience to NJPW, has basically been done lazy as hell. "You should be excited for this match, because dream match" isn't the way to go for almost an entire card.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Because one off or not, people like to be entertained by what they watch. The effort put into building this PPV has been piss poor. What could've been a solid way to truly introduce an American audience to NJPW, has basically been done lazy as hell. "You should be excited for this match, because dream match" isn't the way to go for almost an entire card.


I do agree the build-up has been poor but I'm not sure if better booking would have been enough to save it since the majority of people complaining are those who've already made up their minds that any guy from another company other than WWE = bad.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

squarebox said:


> I do agree the build-up has been poor but I'm not sure if better booking would have been enough to save it since the majority of people complaining are those who've already made up their minds that any guy from another company other than WWE = bad.


The ratings show there is no carry over between WWE audience and AEW. Therefore, AEW should not try to cater to these 50+ year olds that watch more NXT 2.0 than Dynamite.

If you prefer NXT 2.0 to Dynamite, AEW isn't for you. And it will never ever be. So move on.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I realize Pentagon could never beat Black. CMLL don't want AAA guys working on NJPW shows. I knew it would be Black from the get-go, but I did doubt it throughout the match. That was a great match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This was the best promo Christian has cut in his life.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539770287012696065*


WrestleFAQ said:


> That stare down was maybe the worst in wrestling history. The faces the Japanese guy was making were ridiculous.
> 
> I'm skipping this show.


*Same. I like Okada, but I don't give a fuck about three out of four people in that match, so I'll just look forward to seeing the clips on Twitter.*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Even you don't believe this shit.


Did you watch the show?

FTR could get a dominant win over New Japan’s tag champs and collect more titles.

Hook has had ten matches so far. He is fighting someone from New Japan’s prospects on Rampage. A majority of “rookies” are not on TV their first year or two. They are carefully curating the careers of Hook and Jade Cargill at this point.

That is all that needs to be believed in that response. The rest is pretty much a fact. Wardlow having one off week in an underwhelming angle wouldn’t hurt anyone. Only hyper reactionaries and those who don’t even watch would be so hyperbolic.

MJF “quit” AEW. He can’t show his face three weeks later. This isn’t the other American companies from earlier this century.

The Forbidden Door is a one off extra PPV. It could become an annual event and the New Japan roster will be more familiar..,for those brave enough to watch such an apparently intimidating show like Forbidden Door.

If you like AEW just skip FD and Monday will be a new week and a new PPV cycle leading to All Out. There is plenty of regular AEW on Dark Elevation, plain old regular Dark and most of Rampage. Enjoy.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Have to figure Danielson’s surprise is Cesaro, right? Who else could it be? Solid segment to open the show by Bryan. I think AEW would benefit from having guys be clear heels and babyfaces. He started out as a baby face but then at the end basically said “I’m still a heel.” I don’t see how it’s not beneficial to clearly present your talent as either baby face or heel.
> 
> Didn’t really enjoy the OC/Trent/Romero trios match. Osperay is great in the ring and has an attitude and demeanor, but he gets dragged down a bit here. These guys just aren’t serious enough.
> 
> ...


Wheeler Yuta was in New Japan for the BOSJ tournament. Isn’t he also in a six man tag opposite Jericho on the actual PPV? That is a good push for the third and likely now fourth man in a stable once Claudio Castagnoli or whoever else debuts against ZSJ at FD.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I have to say...this was a pretty terrible Dynamite for the most part. Arguably the worst I've ever seen. It couldn't hold my attention beyond a few segments.

Aside from the Christian promo, Black vs. Pentagon, and Okada's appearance, this show sucked.

Forbidden Door should have been in the middle of July, not June. There's been no room to do a proper build. AEW is really showing its weakness with Punk, Danielson, and MJF all out. Moxley and Jericho can't carry this show on their own the way they did before.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ya'll getting excited about Okada appearance. Put yourself in my position (and I'm sure most viewers are in a similar position) -- I've never seen Okada in a ring before last night. I have never heard him talk. I've never seen him wrestle. I don't know what his gimmick is. I don't know what his finishing move is. Why exactly am I supposed to get excited for him when I don't know anything about him? AEW made no effort to introduce him to their audience. They expectin' us to google search the fella?


----------



## DrJamesMartin (10 mo ago)

The women’s division is fucking horrible.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So that was a bad show, with only the Christian Cage promo which was very good.
That Forbidden Door PPV is next sunday? Hopefully those NJPW stars will fade away after that. Yes Ospreay is good in the ring, but that's about it.
Why is the guy with Penta always so annoying?
Speaking of annoying. Get that Suzuki guy of my screen. He is fucking awfull.
Also way to many brawls.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually decided to give it a watch after reading Okada showing up and I am just done with the first match with Ospreay and all I can think of is TK sitting in the back, masturbating on a big pile of coke with all those wetdream match people from Japan and listening to RExcalibur mumbling all these moves and stuff.

Anyways I will try to get through it.

EDIT: seeing the rainmaker looking like a usual tesco employe sucked, but I will watch the PPV now, at least skip through it. Finally some japanese guy with some star appeal. 
Other than that the Christian promo was fire.
TK wants to lure in Roddy with those aweful MS matches?
I cant stand Black, hope the japanese dude gets the belt.
I like OCs music.
I like Adam Coles music.
I was insulted when Toni S. said "wow can you imagine we see Tana and Jericho go at it, what a dream match", when those fuckers had a match at WK 14?
Overall the Dynamite I expected reading through here. Nothing which would bring me back to watch each week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just to give some more thoughts, Dynamite last night was probably the best of the last few weeks. Either this week or last week anyway were the best, but it made for a pair of really good episodes.

I probably would’ve switched Bryan and Christian’s promo spots personally, but it works where they put them. Bryan’s promo was a great fiery babyface promo and I’m intrigued to see who his opponent is going to be facing instead. I haven’t heard much of ZSJ, but if he’s anything like Bryan in the ring then I’m probably going to enjoy his match. Especially if we get a Cesaro/Claudio debut to replace Bryan. He’s probably the best wrestler next to Bryan in the world right now, so it’ll make for an exciting match I’m sure.

Mox promo to hype up Tanahasi match was great. Mox is one of the best promo guys in the world right now, and is even making this nothing feud work whenever he’s allowed to cut promos. Otherwise this feud just hasn’t worked, including what they did at the end of the night.

OC 6-man tag match was good fun. Nothing amazing but it worked. If OC is doing the job for Ospreay like he probably should, it was a good idea to have have him get the win.

Lethal’s backstage promo I thought was one of the weakest parts of the night. 

Christian’s promo was excellent. Love having heel Christian back and connecting things back to the Casino Battle Royal last year. The line about JB dad was savage as fuck. Lines like that need to be kept to a minimum, so when they hit it they really work. The stuff with Luchasaurus came off a little awkward in presentation, but I am intrigued by where they’re going with this. For the first time ever I think I’m really interested in a Jungle Boy program. Hopefully he can pull his weight and make this a story where he shows he can do more than just look flashy in the ring. 

Black/Penta was a really good match and MOTN. Not quite as good as the Ospreay/Dax or Miro/Page from last week, but still a great performance from both guys. Miro’s promo was fire afterwards, as usual. He’s not the best promo guy, but this just shows how a strong character can lead to even someone on his level on the mic cutting great promos consistently. “When I send you to meet your maker, tell that coward the redeemer wants to talk” is just another fantastic line in the long list of them he’s said in the past year or so. It’d be a mistake for anyone except him to win this title, though I wouldn’t mind PAC being the one to take the title off him down the line. But only Miro really has what it takes to be the inaugural Atlantic Champion, at least if they want the title off to a strong start. 

Page/Silas seemed good for what it was, and the aftermath segment was solid too. Have heard a lot about Okada. Seems like he’s the big one from Japan, so really hoping I’m not disappointed. Though I like what I’ve seen out of Ospreay so far, so at least if nothing else it was nice getting to see what he’s all about.

Cargill promo is about what you’d expect. Nothing to write home about but it wasn’t terrible. I like how they’ve continued the “Tony cut the shit” line ad a recurring thing. Though I haven’t been paying too much attention to her lately, but I guess Sterling is just not associated with her at all anymore? This new guy seems to be a decent replacement though for the decent manager that Sterling was.

Shafir/Storm did nothing for me. Maybe weakest match of the night, but I can’t honestly say I paid much attention to it.

Sting/Darby promo was fine.

Main event match was decent, but the aftermath was a cluster fuck. Why is it so hard for Tony to just let Mox and Tanahashi do their thing? You didn’t need all the craziness around ringside. This is a case where less is more. When they focus on these two and Mox is promoing about it, it’s good. When they start having others in the promo and a giant brawl around them, it’s bad. A stare down could’ve worked if Mox and Tanahashi took out everyone else involved around the ring. Mox laying people out with chairs, Tanahashi doing whatever he does, and the two of them, with only a 10-20 seconds left in the show (not 5 minutes) meet in the ring and go face to face talking trash. That’s the type of thing that would’ve elevated the match. Instead the two just looked silly staring at each other for so long while the brawl outside was happening. Mox not helping Kingston especially was a weird choice. 

So yeah, a really good night with a weak finish. After writing this up, I do think last week’s show as a whole was better, but I still really enjoyed this week’s episode.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My prediction is that Willow Nightingale will swerve Kris Statlander and Athena and be the new baddie


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

redban said:


> Bryan is a face now?


He has been a good guy since the time-wasting Blackpool Combat Club began.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So someone has to watch a product not even based in their country to follow a wrestling show and that's not a problem to you?


I don't have the time, energy, or desire to watch any more wrestling than I already do. So why should we have to watch all the Japanese and indy promotions just to keep up with a US non-indy show. Tony, cut the shit.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

redban said:


> Ya'll getting excited about Okada appearance. Put yourself in my position (and I'm sure most viewers are in a similar position) -- I've never seen Okada in a ring before last night. I have never heard him talk. I've never seen him wrestle. I don't know what his gimmick is. I don't know what his finishing move is. Why exactly am I supposed to get excited for him when I don't know anything about him? AEW made no effort to introduce him to their audience. They expectin' us to google search the fella?


He's a shit hot Japanese wrestler. That's your introduction. What more do you want?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

TMTT said:


> It is forbidden door. Short term booking. You will know him after you watch that show.


Why would you pay money for a PPV when you have no idea who 1/2 of the wrestlers on the card are? I'm certainly not.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

PG Punk said:


> Why would you pay money for a PPV when you have no idea who 1/2 of the wrestlers on the card are? I'm certainly not.


I think many of AEWs audience knows who these NJPW wrestlers are.


----------



## hdf561 (7 mo ago)

I thought this was an awesome Dynamite, I am looking forward to Forbidden door for the in ring action, I could care less about a story build, I know most of these matches are gonna be bangers. 

Its the difference in Pro Wrestling and sports entertainment. There is room for both which is why you have WWE, AEW, IMpact, NWA, MLW, NJPW etc. I lean more toward in ring action and less about a story so a lot of WWE programming bores me, I watch but it doesnt hold my attention, where as AEW Dynamite typically holds it for the entire two hours. 

Same reason I go to an INDY show, I dont know the story line and really dont care most dont even have a story they are trying to put on a good match and thats what I want to see.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

PG Punk said:


> Why would you pay money for a PPV when you have no idea who 1/2 of the wrestlers on the card are? I'm certainly not.


Do you honestly believe everything the promotions tell you about wrestlers just because there is a video package? They always make up their own reality that pretends the wrestlers didn’t exist before they arrived? AJ Styles would be one of the lone exceptions to their policies. 

AEW has been hyping Okada since the Forbidden Door push began. He was the champion in New Japan before just recently. Several different AEW wrestlers wanted to fight him.

Did you know who all the new wrestlers were if you started watching AEW at the start, when they arrived on TNT/TBS or whenever you wanted to give AEW a try?

Nobody expects newer viewers of the NJPW guys to subscribe to New Japan World, binge watch the most recent events or even go back and cram the Okada/Omega series and all the best Wrestle Kingdom matches or G1 Climax tournaments. I certainly haven’t and I enjoy quality wrestling from almost anywhere that produces it when I am in the mood.

If you can type you should be able to look at Wikipedia, Cagematch or other sources for profiles or bio write ups for the bigger names at the very least. Some of the New Japan guys helped make the reputations of the founding fathers of AEW like Omega, Young Bucks, Hangman and others.

Not having time is something most can likely relate to. If you enjoy AEW already go in with curiosity for what the collaboration could be. TK is a wrestling fan like all of us. He used to post at places I have posted. I remember his alias was Coach Tony K and I hope I wasn’t too judgmental with him in the threads we both participated in. He may have been rude to me years before anyone knew who he was. He isn’t going to bring in scrubs…besides the young lions working the lower tier AEW shows and now the Buy-In for the FD. Most of the PPVs besides All Out 2020 were above average cards at worst. They may be a little long sometimes but there are only four regular PPVs plus this unique extra show called the Forbidden Door.

If you disagree then you really don’t need to watch Sunday’s show. We aren’t obligated to watch any AEW if we aren’t feeling the build or lineup. There is all kinds of old wrestling on YouTube. Then there is MLW which show every event for free on the same format. Even Impact still exists. It is on a channel I don’t currently have but it is easier for others to watch.

Nobody needs to watch AEW or other wrestling. Many enjoy AEW because they want to and they like what they see. If you aren’t feeling a lineup then you don’t need to see it. Watch what you want. Give FD a shot if you feel like it. AEW or this or any forum can’t force you.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

As a diehard AEW fan who doesn't watch New Japan, here's my impressions of the PPV build:

Okada and Tanahashi are names I've seen online but hadn't ever seen until this month. To me, they seem like stars - particularly Okada. Both have my interest.

I know it's Tanahashi vs Mox. (oh - and it's for the interim AEW title). I remember Mox's promos, which gave this match a main event aura. Probably the best feud they've built up.

I know there's a 4-way for the new mid card title with Black, PAC, Miro, and the winner of a Japanese match. Not for me.

I know there's OC vs someone important and people were complaining. Oh, Will Ospreay - I'll be interested in Ospreay coming to AEW, he's the biggest star from NJPW in my eyes.

I think OC won the go-home tag match so Ospreay can win the singles match, so I remember that. No idea who Ospreat's goons are except one of them is called Fletcher, like in Harry Potter.

I know Jericho is doing something with Eddie, I think, and Lance Archer is involved in there somewhere on somebody's side (Jericho's?) because he's on loan from a Japanese faction (Suzuki?). I love all of these characters but I don't care about this match (is Ortiz in it?)

Um...

Bryan has been sidelined with concussion issues, so there's a replacement to go against Zack Sabre Jnr. Zack might be awesome, I don't know yet... but on Dynamite he looked like a dweeb for his first impression, so I'm not impressed with that debut at all. Looks like a dork.

I remembered more matches than I expected!

What else?

The Bucks became tag champs in a classic ladder match. Love this move.

Dax vs Ospreay was amazing. FTR isn't on the card.

Women's match... is Toni Storm vs Thunder Rosa at the PPV?

Oh Hangman vs Okada (non-title now?). Okada looks like a star, and I think match will have a nice and uh, clean, finish. Very clean. Can't wait.

And Jay White is... not against Adam Cole? I don't know this match. Nevertheless, I liked Jay White's recent promo on YouTube from Japan - I'm interested in him being in AEW eventually, and looking forward to his match at the PPV.

That's everything I remember from the build for this PPV, which is disappointing, but it should be back to normal soon. In my mind, Tony took a vacation and let QT book this month.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> As a diehard AEW fan who doesn't watch New Japan, here's my impressions of the PPV build:
> 
> Okada and Tanahashi are names I've seen online but hadn't ever seen until this month. To me, they seem like stars - particularly Okada. Both have my interest.
> 
> ...


Full card is in the OP in the Forbidden Door thread. Yea FTR is on the card so is the womens match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> As a diehard AEW fan who doesn't watch New Japan, here's my impressions of the PPV build:
> 
> Okada and Tanahashi are names I've seen online but hadn't ever seen until this month. To me, they seem like stars - particularly Okada. Both have my interest.
> 
> ...


well, forbidden door is booked alongside NJPW, so Tony was booking hand in hand with Gedo

a booker of 20+ years experience

so, what you are really saying is, the booking was worse for you when Tony did what a lof of people recommended - work with an experienced booker

xD


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TMTT said:


> New trio with Butcher and Blade.


Good call actually (Silas btw)


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, forbidden door is booked alongside NJPW, so Tony was booking hand in hand with Gedo
> 
> a booker of 20+ years experience
> 
> ...


Then I'm looking forward to him having less experience around him 

After watching TK on AEW unrestricted, it's clearer that key injuries and travel plans influenced the last couple of shows more than I thought


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Aedubya said:


> Good call actually (Silas btw)


I don’t know. Milwaukee and Buffalo aren’t even the same city. Can Silas coexist with Butcher, Blade and Allie?

Allie is from Toronto but she is married to Blade. I reckon they have made peace with their unholy union that crosses the border between the one Metropolitan city and one thing called Buffalo. My Blue Jays had to play there during COVID-19’s darkest days. Most played there before Toronto so I guess the players didn’t suffer too much culture shock in that backwater spaceport ala Tatooine.

My final answer is that The Last Man’s Man should mesh well with BB&B just fine. I’m sure they know each other from Midwest Indies. The Bunny being injured along with Penelope Ford perhaps makes that New Year’s brawl an unfortunately spoiled opportunity for everyone involved.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

TMTT said:


> I think many of AEWs audience knows who these NJPW wrestlers are.


TV ratings say otherwise.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

PG Punk said:


> TV ratings say otherwise.


For casual viewers too many new guys is going to lose viewers, if you don't really even promote them. They could have advertised that Okada would be at Dynamite. Forbidden door came too fast without proper build. I still think if you would ask an AEW fan do you know any NJPW wrestlers, they would know many of them.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

squarebox said:


> I actually really enjoyed this show but that last 5 minutes or so was dumb. Overall though, not sure why so many people are upset over the New Japan stuff of late when it's clearly just a one-off for the upcoming PPV? Like, what's the big deal? Most of them will be gone after the PPV anyway?


That's exactly my problem with it. These guys are taking up all this time right now, and we know most if not all of them will be gone after Sunday. There is no long term booking, no real storylines, just a random NJPW wrestler shows up and stares at their opponents. If these guys were permanent or semi-permanent members of the roster, I would have no problem with it. But it all ends tomorrow. I hate the modern WWE, but I still like to be sports entertained. This whole buildup is based almost entirely based on in ring work, and it is too biased in that way for me. Don't get me wrong, I like a good match, but I want there to be a real reason for two guys (or 4-12 guys in AEW) to beat the shit out of each other. Not because some NJPW guy came out and stood on a ramp and stared at the ring, without saying a word. There's no real story behind most of these matches. They're just fighting for the sake of fighting, and not in a Blackwell Combat Club way, either. We need a reason to care about the matches, and they haven't given us enough story for several of the matches. If they do this next year, they need to start promoting the PPV at least 2 months ahead of time.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

PG Punk said:


> That's exactly my problem with it. These guys are taking up all this time right now, and we know most if not all of them will be gone after Sunday. There is no long term booking, no real storylines, just a random NJPW wrestler shows up and stares at their opponents. If these guys were permanent or semi-permanent members of the roster, I would have no problem with it. But it all ends tomorrow. I hate the modern WWE, but I still like to be sports entertained. This whole buildup is based almost entirely based on in ring work, and it is too biased in that way for me. Don't get me wrong, I like a good match, but I want there to be a real reason for two guys (or 4-12 guys in AEW) to beat the shit out of each other. Not because some NJPW guy came out and stood on a ramp and stared at the ring, without saying a word. There's no real story behind most of these matches. They're just fighting for the sake of fighting, and not in a Blackwell Combat Club way, either. We need a reason to care about the matches, and they haven't given us enough story for several of the matches. If they do this next year, they need to start promoting the PPV at least 2 months ahead of time.


Some posters say AEW never builds matches for the PPVs. They couldn’t build it the usual way because they were waiting for New Japan to finalize their participants. Co-promoted events like Forbidden Door are never going to have most matches built up over several weeks.

New Japan also rarely gets cute with storylines like an American promotion might. It’s all competitive matches to see who the better wrestlers are. Stakes are based around titles and chances at titles.


----------

